# World of Warcraft



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2008)

So I downloaded the free 10 day trial version of Warcraft the other day, and it's quite good - I can feel myself getting sucked in.  My priest is up to Level 5 already, after only about 4 hours play over the weekend. 

So my question is, does it get any more involved, and how does that work? So far I've just been running around on my own, completing the quests fairly easily - do things (and levelling up) get harder and require more cooperation the higher you get?

(I was surprised at how good it looks as well - my expectations (based on some YouTube videos) were that it was more like the old Ultima Online, with tiny player models, but it's much closer to Oblivion than anything else.)


----------



## The Groke (Jul 21, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> So my question is, does it get any more involved,



No.


It won't stop you playing it though.

Picture yourself weeks from now, 3.40am, eyes burning, pants urine stained, desperately grinding some instance waiting for that high end item to drop.....

Run. Now. Whilst you have a chance.


----------



## Dravinian (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah it does get more involved, you start doing things with groups at higher levels and then entire guilds.

I played it for awhile, it is too much grinding for my liking.  They tried to implement a system where you didn't have to be an Uber player, which is a player that spends 8 hours a day playing in one of the Top guilds on the server, just to get 'epic' equipment.

Instead they made it so that you had to spend literally months on end doing the same dungeon over and over again waiting for a rare drop, which the other 8 people with you wanted, and you needed like 10 of them, to get a BP, which frankly, you could get better then by doing the dungeon where the rare drop comes from, and considering how often you have to do that dungeon to complete the quest, and how class based equipment is, it is far more likely that you will already have a better BP by the time you complete the quest.

After they brought out some Goblin Expansion and it was full of 'Collect 200 of these cards' if you don't want to spend 14 hours at the weekend trying to complete the boss mobs and you too can have something more mediocre then boss loot, I decided to call it a day.  I didn't want to spend 14 hours playing the game at hte weekend, and I didn't want to spend weeks on end in the same place killing the same mobs over and over to collect the cards.

You may think, well you don't HAVE to be uber and have Epic equipment.

Except 99% of the game is PvP at higher levels and that is where you will spend most of your time when you max your level, which won't take long cause the game, as you have noted, is very easy to play and very easy to level in.

I played for less then a year as a casual player and I had 2 max level characters and another at about 75% of max level.  So realistically speaking you are drawn into the PvP aspect of the game, you get quests in there for instance and it is an enjoyable way to spend some time....when you not having your ass handed to you by someone who has spent far too much time or, in some cases, money, on the game.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 21, 2008)

Getting to Max level takes long enough and is enjoyable as a gaming experience. If you don't like the end game then re-roll. I'm on a Roleplaying Server where there are lots of people more concerned with pretending to be an elf than epic lott.. (not me)

It is a massive time sink though...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2008)

It gets far worse after the bit where you are at the moment and you will be utterly bored and regret ever having started it and paid any money. Really. Just quit now. It's shit.



This message has been brought to you by the WoW Early Intervention Society.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2008)

Dravinian said:


> I played for less then a year as a casual player and I had 2 max level characters and another at about 75% of max level.  So realistically speaking you are drawn into the PvP aspect of the game, you get quests in there for instance and it is an enjoyable way to spend some time....when you not having your ass handed to you by someone who has spent far too much time or, in some cases, money, on the game.


What's max level - 70?

I'm on a role-playing PvP server in the hope that it won't be too much like that South Park episode. Haven't been attacked by anyone yet (aside from random creatures in the forest), but it's pretty sparesely populated really - is that just because I'm still in the sandbox newbie area? Are there more irl people once I start moving about the world a bit more?


----------



## Dravinian (Jul 21, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What's max level - 70?
> 
> I'm on a role-playing PvP server in the hope that it won't be too much like that South Park episode. Haven't been attacked by anyone yet (aside from random creatures in the forest), but it's pretty sparesely populated really - is that just because I'm still in the sandbox newbie area? Are there more irl people once I start moving about the world a bit more?



I think max level was less when I was playing.

Depends on the server, you could be playing on a dead server, tho that is unlikely, it is far more likely that all the people are in the major towns as they levelled up ages ago, and new blood is quite rare.  The re-rollers tend to fly through the lower levels, once you know where all the quests are and where to get them, it gets a bit easier still.

You didn't say what race but depending on where you are there are a couple of major cities you will be sent to eventually which will be heaving if it is anything like I remember.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

Max level is 70 with the expansion. There are websites with the stats of the different servers, showing how many people are playing on them, their activity and the split between different classes and races.

Buddy, you don't mention in the OP whether or not you have a wife/girlfriend/family/friends/job/social life that you still wish to keep. If you do, delete the game. Now. Find something that you can play offline which doesn't change from where you left off. You'd be far better off, trust me.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> Buddy, you don't mention in the OP whether or not you have a wife/girlfriend/family/friends/job/social life that you still wish to keep. If you do, delete the game. Now. Find something that you can play offline which doesn't change from where you left off. You'd be far better off, trust me.




I re-started playing Oblivion a few weeks ago, but I just don't have any desire to get back into it. Maybe it's the speed at which WoW gives you new things - going from Level 1 to Level 5 in a day is much more rewarding than playing for ages just to add 1 to a stat in Oblivion.

I can give up any time...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha another one who saw the advert!


----------



## newme (Jul 21, 2008)

> So my question is, does it get any more involved, and how does that work? So far I've just been running around on my own, completing the quests fairly easily - do things (and levelling up) get harder and require more cooperation the higher you get?



Yeh it gets more involved, quests get harder, some specifically aimed at group play. Especially instance runs, which can be a good laugh if you've an hour or so to spare.

All this gibberish about staying up til 4am and ignoring your social life is totally down to the individual, if thats not what you want to do, just dont do it, generally the people who end up like that didnt have much of one in the first place and replaced it with the interaction ingame. Its fairly easy to just not fire up the game.



> So realistically speaking you are drawn into the PvP aspect of the game, you get quests in there for instance and it is an enjoyable way to spend some time....when you not having your ass handed to you by someone who has spent far too much time or, in some cases, money, on the game.



PVP if you come across someone with a great deal of experience playing chances are you might lose as they know what they are doing more than you do. Much like any other game. No one fires up counter strike for the first time and beats everyone.

Difference being in WoW that just by taking part in the pvp events you gain the ability to get better equipment. So if you like that part of the game you basically equip yourself very well just by playing, not repeatedly hitting some instance in the chance you get a drop. But there are other ways to equip yourself other than that anyway.

Admittedly there are the ones who take it too far and seem to expect you to be on 3-5 nights a week for raids and stuff, personally Im not booking that much time every week to sit at the computer, so I avoid those guilds and do something else instead.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2008)

Actually I just remembered I had another question. With combat, is it just a case of target something, choose what to do, and sit back and wait to see who dies first? I guess what I'm asking is, are combat tactics down to choosing the right weapon/spell, or is there any way to affect it with movement (a la FPS games)?


----------



## Dravinian (Jul 21, 2008)

newme said:


> PVP if you come across someone with a great deal of experience playing chances are you might lose as they know what they are doing more than you do. Much like any other game. No one fires up counter strike for the first time and beats everyone.



Yes but in counter strike, they have no innate advantage, no faster firing gun, no faster reloading skills, no ability to run faster, or bullets that do more damage. etc etc  You all play on a level playing field.  You all have a matched selection of guns and armour.

That is not the case in WoW, you face people who have far more HP, more Defense, can run faster, hit harder, faster and for longer periods of time then you can.etc etc

It becomes less about skill in PvP and more about time commitment.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Actually I just remembered I had another question. With combat, is it just a case of target something, choose what to do, and sit back and wait to see who dies first? I guess what I'm asking is, are combat tactics down to choosing the right weapon/spell, or is there any way to affect it with movement (a la FPS games)?



There is some FPS element to it all, but not as much as you might think, especially if you are a class that uses ranged attacks the majority of the time. Close combat involves you having to get into the right position and you can try to get out of the way, but there is only so much key mashing you can do to escape/attack.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

Dravinian said:


> It becomes less about skill in PvP and more about time commitment.



Yep, and this is what is dangerous about it. You don't have to have any inate skill or ability to be one of the best equiped (and therefore "best") on the server, you just have to be able to invest huge amounts of time. They've tried to address this problem, but just didn't work as far as I was concerned.


----------



## newme (Jul 21, 2008)

Dravinian said:


> That is not the case in WoW, you face people who have far more HP, more Defense, can run faster, hit harder, faster and for longer periods of time then you can.etc etc
> 
> It becomes less about skill in PvP and more about time commitment.



Even with maxed out equipment on each character, theres still going to be those differences because of class differences. The skill is utilising the abilities to kill the opponent. I happily killed people 3-5 levels above me with far more HP than I did and better armor. Hell I even killed someone 8 levels above me with almost twice my HP.

Equipment may help, but its in no way the be all and end all in pvp. If it is, then you really aren't playing the character properly and no amount of epic items is going to help that.


----------



## newme (Jul 21, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> There is some FPS element to it all, but not as much as you might think, especially if you are a class that uses ranged attacks the majority of the time. Close combat involves you having to get into the right position and you can try to get out of the way, but there is only so much key mashing you can do to escape/attack.



Try close combat as a rogue, using the right combinations, skill tree, positioning, usage of abilities etc you can almost kill people outright without them having a chance. Using the wrong combinations you get your ass handed to you.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2008)

newme said:


> Try close combat as a rogue, using the right combinations, skill tree, positioning, usage of abilities etc you can almost kill people outright without them having a chance. Using the wrong combinations you get your ass handed to you.


So how does it work then? Is it similar to FPS - should I be hopping all over the place to avoid getting hit, or is it subtler than that?


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

newme said:


> Try close combat as a rogue, using the right combinations, skill tree, positioning, usage of abilities etc you can almost kill people outright without them having a chance. Using the wrong combinations you get your ass handed to you.



Yeah, I used to play one. My point was, it's more than strafing left and right and mashing the keys, it's more the selection of skills/items/abilities, but especially with the ranged classes.


----------



## newme (Jul 21, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Actually I just remembered I had another question. With combat, is it just a case of target something, choose what to do, and sit back and wait to see who dies first? I guess what I'm asking is, are combat tactics down to choosing the right weapon/spell, or is there any way to affect it with movement (a la FPS games)?



Can be both, depending on your class, situation your in, talent points you have chosen etc. Eg on my warlock I can gather say 5 mobs at range, keep them at range by running away as I pickup the others, then as they all get to me, use an ability to make them all run off for 8s or so, allowing me time to do other things while they are running, regain hp by casting on runners, regain mana from imp, drain shards, etc.

Similarily with mage's aoeing, using ice type spells to keep the mobs at range while killing them, can stop them from hitting you at all. Rogues can stun, vanish etc if its all going wrong. As you level up you get access to more abilities which allow you to control the fight in more ways other than stand in front of mob thats beating on you while u spam a button at it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 21, 2008)

The PVP is relatively strategic - you have to recognise what your opponent may do and counter it. Rogues a great for sneaking up unseen, stunning and then using loads of abilities to damage their target. Personally I liked being a ret pally - indestructible and massive DPS. Stun - chop chop - next! Its a pity that level 19 PVP is nigh impossible due to the twinks..


----------



## newme (Jul 21, 2008)

Hunters in pvp you use a hell of a lot of strafing, locks too depending on build. Close melee in pvp people especially strafe jump turn etc a LOT. Less so with magic classes as generally they have something with a cast time, therefore jumping about like a loony will interrupt your cast. Of course this doesnt mean that it still cant be useful in this way for avoiding said melee classes.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2008)

Just been reading up on some of the RP-specific stuff on the official forum for my realm. It sounds, broadly speaking, as if WoW play comes down to a choice between playing PvP and getting your ass kicked all the time, or playing RP and never being out of character. Ah well, I've got 8 days of the trial period to make up my mind whether to make it a permanent arrangement or not...


----------



## hegley (Jul 21, 2008)

No. There are various types of servers: PVE, PVP, RP (PVE), and RPPVP. By the sounds of it you are on the last one. On a PVP (RP or otherwise) server, if you are in a contested area (i.e. outside of faction cities, or starter areas) you will automatically be flagged for PVP which means you are fair game for the opposition and could be engaged by the opposing faction at any time. 

On a PVE server (carebear servers) you choose when to flag yourself for PVP. Most people on PVE servers go round without their PVP flag on; it means you can quest, explore etc. without getting hassled by other players. 

All server types still have PVP battlegrounds and arenas.



> Except 99% of the game is PvP at higher levels and that is where you will spend most of your time when you max your level, which won't take long cause the game, as you have noted, is very easy to play and very easy to level in.



This assertion is incorrect. At max level, players usually fall into the PVP camp or the raiding camp (raiding = going to instances with up to 24 other players to beat content). I'd say on a PVE server this split is roughly 50/50, and there is quite a bit of crossover as well - PVPers dabbling in raiding and vice versa, it's nothing like 99% PVP.

Btw - you can have up to 10 characters on 1 server, and 50, I think, spread across all servers, so if you decided that RP, or PVP aren't for you, you can always roll another char on a PVE server. On a PVE server your 10 chars can be both horde and alliance, but on a PVP server you have to stick with the same faction.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't understand how people get hooked on this game. I played it for an afternoon and almost died of boredom.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 21, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Just been reading up on some of the RP-specific stuff on the official forum for my realm. It sounds, broadly speaking, as if WoW play comes down to a choice between playing PvP and getting your ass kicked all the time, or playing RP and never being out of character. Ah well, I've got 8 days of the trial period to make up my mind whether to make it a permanent arrangement or not...




Come to Argent Dawn.. I have found that you don't have to be in character on RP server, its just that there are less uber leet idiots shouting in text speak.. I levelled a character on an PVP server and it was tough - but you learn to survive!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2008)

Am I likely to make it to a largish town soon - what sort of level do you have to reach for it to get interesting?


----------



## hegley (Jul 21, 2008)

Depends what faction you are playing - some starter areas are closer to cities than others.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2008)

Faction?  Human Priest - I think I'm in Stormwind at the moment.


----------



## hegley (Jul 21, 2008)

Well Stormwind is about as big as cities get really. You can catch the tram from there to Ironforge (entrance to tram is in the Dwarven district). If you're playing on a trial account, its unlikely to feel very busy cos I don't think you can talk in trade and general which are the 2 main channels in the city - but you should get a feel for how busy your server is by how many other players there are milling about the Auction House and bank in Stormwind (centre of the Trade district).


----------



## Dravinian (Jul 21, 2008)

hegley said:


> Well Stormwind is about as big as cities get really. You can catch the tram from there to Ironforge (entrance to tram is in the Dwarven district). If you're playing on a trial account, its unlikely to feel very busy cos I don't think you can talk in trade and general which are the 2 main channels in the city - but you should get a feel for how busy your server is by how many other players there are milling about the Auction House and bank in Stormwind (centre of the Trade district).



While it is a big city, it is also rather deserted.

Ironforge is where everyone is, you will be sent there eventually don't worry about it.


----------



## hegley (Jul 21, 2008)

If Stormwind is deserted then I'd consider changing servers tbh.


----------



## newme (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeh even on my medium populated server theres hundreds of characters there in the daytime...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 22, 2008)

hegley said:


> Well Stormwind is about as big as cities get really.


Maybe it's not Stormwind then - I'm out in the countryside near a couple of small villages, where I started. The area of Stormwind rather than the city, probably.

Up to Level 7 now.  Wife a bit annoyed by the time I went to bed.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

Probably Goldshire and the Monastry. You'll know when you hit Stormwind for the first time, it's pretty cool. Especially if someone has killed a dragon


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 22, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> Probably Goldshire and the Monastry.


That's it - knocking about Goldshire at the moment doing the little quests.

Another question. Whenever I've found some clothing/armour that is more than Cloth, my Priest says he "can't use that yet". What do I have to do to be able to equip better armour - do I need to learn/do/become something, or is it a character class restriction?


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

priests can only ever use cloth, ditto mages and warlocks. rogues and druids can use leather as well as cloth, while shamans and hunters can start off using cloth and leather but can learn how to use mail at level 40. warriors and paladins can start off using cloth, leather and mail but can use plate armor at level 40.


----------



## jonead (Jul 22, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> That's it - knocking about Goldshire at the moment doing the little quests.
> 
> Another question. Whenever I've found some clothing/armour that is more than Cloth, my Priest says he "can't use that yet". What do I have to do to be able to equip better armour - do I need to learn/do/become something, or is it a character class restriction?





Buddy Bradley said:


> Faction?  Human Priest - I think I'm in Stormwind at the moment.



www.wowwiki.com
www.thottbot.com

are your friends


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.wowhead.com/

and

http://wowinsider.com

too...

give us your server name and toon name buddy.. maybe we can come and see you


----------



## hendo (Jul 22, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Up to Level 7 now.  Wife a bit annoyed by the time I went to bed.



And there's the problem.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 22, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> give us your server name and toon name buddy.. maybe we can come and see you


Thorros, on Ravenholdt.



			
				hendo said:
			
		

> And there's the problem.


I can install it on my work laptop too, for hotel play on business trips.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> Probably Goldshire and the Monastry. You'll know when you hit Stormwind for the first time, it's pretty cool. Especially if someone has killed a dragon


Man, it is just a totally different level of fun once you team up with a few people! 

A bunch of us priests bashed through half-a-dozen quests together in no time - it's so much more fun ganging up on the bad guys than slogging it out on your own.

Then I went to Stormwind and got danced at by 50+ people.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Jul 24, 2008)

shame i decided to play on the usa servers just cos there are more ppl playing.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2008)

Saw an article. Expansion due. Expanding to level cap 80.

They mentioned its been nearly 2 years since last expansion. Which means its been nearly 2 years since i broke my addiction.

Was waiting for the story to make me want to go back. I don't. I'm soo happy with that.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 18, 2008)

The problem with WOW is that i have encountered is the ever lowering ages of the player base.

I've been asking playes ages recently and almost all of them have been of school age, I think the oldest member in the guild is 19.

I'm not really playing anymore because of this, my friend didn't renew his subs recently because in his words the game was "full of kids"

When I first started playing I was playing with loads of guys in their 30's, 40's and even one in his 50's so I dunno what has happened.

Another guy I know just plays solo all the time cos he says it's all fucking emo kids

Where have the adults gone?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 18, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Thorros, on Ravenholdt.



You will probably know me then

What guild?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 18, 2008)

So I've got to November to level my pally from 62 to 70. The question is.. can I be arsed?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 18, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> So I've got to November to level my pally from 62 to 70. The question is.. can I be arsed?




I tried to lvl another char up to 70 but The Burning Crusade is so wank I gave up at 64.

I have a horde at lvl 36 on Sporegar but again I can't face TBC again.

The best lvl range is around the Scarlet Monastery bit, easy to find a party because you can go in there with virtually any bunch of 5 players regardless of class. The problem for me starts at Scholomance where you really start to need a specific mix of classes plus most people have found a guild by then and there are less pugs.

As for end-game well unless you find yourself in one of the elitest guilds which tend to be limited to a few on each realm then you won't be seeing much of it. On my realm one particular guild has just recruited all the former guild masters and captains of other guilds and there's not much of a way into high end instances. In vanilla wow I found it easy to get into molten core and Zul Gurub but since TBC I can't get in anything as nobody will pug anything remotely difficult.

In a way the players are killing the game, the snobbery is insane. My Real life friends who play just keep leveling up new chars as it's awefully clicky and twatish in a top guild. What I need is a bunch of friends who are mature and don't take it too seriously so we can have a laugh. 

One mate has 7 lvl 70's and never done an instance past deadmines! He says everyone is a wanker lol and can't be doing with the arguments. I can see where he is coming from.

Anyhow I've been sent to coventry on my realm for being too pissed all the time, doomed to spend the whole game in the battlegrounds farming welfare epics.

U75 guild anyone?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 18, 2008)

Cloud said:


> You will probably know me then
> 
> What guild?


Thors Legion. It's not too bad; the guild leader is 17, but there are quite a few older/married/kids players as well, and there's no focus on raiding or anything.


----------



## hegley (Sep 18, 2008)

Cloud said:


> The problem with WOW is that i have encountered is the ever lowering ages of the player base.
> 
> I've been asking playes ages recently and almost all of them have been of school age, I think the oldest member in the guild is 19.
> 
> ...



It's true that there are a lot of kids about - but WoW's been out so long now I think most people stick with the people they know and just ignore the rest. I'm in a guild where the average age is probably mid-20s and goes up to people in their 40s. 

My parents both play on the same server as me and they are 69 and 65.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2008)

Cloud said:


> The problem with WOW is that i have encountered is the ever lowering ages of the player base.
> 
> I've been asking playes ages recently and almost all of them have been of school age, I think the oldest member in the guild is 19.
> 
> ...



This seems to make sense, kids have more time than adults. 

Once a game breaks out of the gaming niche new players, who don't see games as a critical part of their life, will have to be time rich to play. 

The average adult isn't going to spend 40 hours a week grinding their way to level 70 with some avatar. Kids will.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 18, 2008)

Play Horde for a more mature user base.

Allianence attracts kiddies more.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 19, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The average adult isn't going to spend 40 hours a week grinding their way to level 70 with some avatar. Kids will.



I dunno thou, when you hit 40, married with kids, there's little to do in the evening. I think I have more spare time on my own now than when I was younger when I would have spent a great deal of time out and about with friends. I know my friends now who play are in a similar situation to myself, kinda confined to the family house in the evening.

I do agree with your explanation thou as I am sort of on the edge of the gqaming generation. Lots of people my age don't game at all and watch TV. I couldn't imagine being in my twenties and spending time playing wow.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 19, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The average adult isn't going to spend 40 hours a week grinding their way to level 70 with some avatar. Kids will.



I used to raid/level for 40 hours a week, work to from 32-34yrs old


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Play Horde for a more mature user base.
> 
> Allianence attracts kiddies more.



I've been told that RP servers tend to attract an older crowd as well, though I don't know if that's true.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> I used to raid/level for 40 hours a week, work to from 32-34yrs old



My ex-flatmate's husband used to do 16 hour days over the weekends, and sometimes take days off to do more (and he didn't live there during the week so presumably he was spending his evenings at it too). Occasionally he would ask me to get him some beer if I was going to the shop. Late 30s or early 40s.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 19, 2008)

Yup, same. 

I had a very tolerant g/f!!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Yup, same.
> 
> I had a very tolerant g/f!!



She used to have screaming matches with him on a regular basis, right outside my door. Which was fun  Particularly when he'd say "could you just leave the food there on the desk and close the door behind you" and "sorry X is here, won't be long" to the people on Teamspeak.

I think I failed some sort of test when I started up a trial character and went questing with him for a few hours and then said "ah, I need the loo and a drink and my eyes are going a bit funny, I think I'll stop for today".


----------



## scooter (Sep 25, 2008)

Some good advice been given here (and some good questions). Thanks to all contributors.

I'm just on a trial account now and want to buy the disc. I've got a level 60 shaman on a friends computer, I just want to transfer it across to my account. Do I need to buy both the original game and the burning crusade or just the BC? So, two discs rather than one?


----------



## hegley (Sep 25, 2008)

You will need to buy both - TBC is an expansion pack rather than a stand alone game. I think you can pick up the original WoW disks for about £10 now.

The only problem you might have is transferring your char from your friend's account to your own. Blizzard are quite strict about char transfers so you will need to have (or use) the same surname to do this (because according to their T&Cs you're only allowed to share an account between immediate family members).

There is another expansion pack due on 13th November (Wrath of the Lich King) which will raise the lvl cap again, to 80 this time so if you want to max your char you will eventually need to buy that also.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 25, 2008)

You can download a free trial of the whole thing, then if you decide to buy a sub you've only paid £8 for the game (every month). Expect WOtLK to take a bout 4-5 months before you get it as a free download though...


----------



## scooter (Sep 26, 2008)

ok. I'm gonna use the same surname as my friends account. He has noticed though that if you get referred by a friend, you both get various bonuses for the first three months- triple XP, the ability to summon each other to wherever you are and some other stuff. So we'll probably go that route - get him to recommend me.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 26, 2008)

Get a life lossers


----------



## scifisam (Sep 26, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I don't understand how people get hooked on this game. I played it for an afternoon and almost died of boredom.



I played on a friend's account for an evening once, while we chatted. She'd been playing for a long time, so she was supposed to be at the more interesting levels. 

Still dull. Nothing happened. It didn't even look cool.


----------



## strjms72 (Sep 26, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> Buddy, you don't mention in the OP whether or not you have a wife/girlfriend/family/friends/job/social life that you still wish to keep. If you do, delete the game. Now. Find something that you can play offline which doesn't change from where you left off. You'd be far better off, trust me.



you are so right! i think it's ok to play a game to pass some time, or have a little fun one evening or so, but this is not just a game is a way of life, it consumes every bit of free time and some. i think it is more enjoyable to spend your time out with family and friends than this


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 26, 2008)

strjms72 said:


> i think it is more enjoyable to spend your time out with family and friends than this


I can tell you don't have children...


----------



## newme (Sep 26, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I can tell you don't have children...


----------



## Kanda (Sep 26, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Get a life lossers



Lossers???

hahah!!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 26, 2008)

I really enjoyed it before TBC becuase it had achievable golas. Now everyone seems ruder than before and are all level 70. I'd like to get to 70 but just cant be bothered!


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Get a life lossers



says the lady posting on the internet at 2am.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 27, 2008)

I've let people use my account on various occasions and woke up guildless with strangers whispering me asking strange questions. The worst case of account sharing was when somebody vendored my prized Zul Gurub skinning knife.

I've done far worse myself when pissed so can't really complain, stupid things like running a brothel at the Inn and acts of extreme generosity like giving away 500g to a stranger. I remember once giving some guys girlfriend the 100g engagement ring and him getting really pissed off about it... hoho!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 1, 2008)

On a related note, I just came across this film site (via a Warcraft podcast) - sounds quite interesting: Second Skin.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 2, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> On a related note, I just came across this film site (via a Warcraft podcast) - sounds quite interesting: Second Skin.



I sent some info off to film maker concerning mmorpg addiction via a PM from these forums. Dunno what became of it.


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 13, 2008)

Just signed up to the 10 day trial, probably have to buy the game again to get the european version, since I only had the american version before.

It is alright, i got a few friends playing so its a way to interact without being on the phone.


----------



## obanite (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to play on Ravenholdt 

Horde side, 70 shadow priest... not playing again though...  no rly!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 13, 2008)

i just rejoined.. after being disappointed with Warhammer..


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 14, 2008)

just hit lvl 60 and went to outlands on the usa sergares server. great fun


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 14, 2008)

I took last week off work. Managed to do nothing on my personal projects, but levelled from 38 to 47.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm considering whether to put off getting a job til after the expansion comes out, so i can level both my 70s to lvl 80 and sell the account for big bucks


----------



## newme (Oct 14, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i'm considering whether to put off getting a job til after the expansion comes out, so i can level both my 70s to lvl 80 and sell the account for big bucks



Was thinking of selling mine, now ive full 70 pvp epics and could use the cash, course now with the update no ones gonna care.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

innit... get to 80 before selling, no-one's gonna wanna buy a lvl 70 even with epics.

i think if i get to 80 within a week of the expansion i could make a tidy sum, especially with some of the extras i have on my account like 25 exalted reputations and a few rare mounts


----------



## newme (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeh just takes the piss that having finally got the set together, and decided I dont know if I can be arsed with it anymore and could use the cash. That the update now is coming out.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 14, 2008)

My mate has already booked the time off work.  Last time he realised that queuing up at Midnight for 4 hours in HMV to get him the signed copy of the Special Edition, lost him 4 hours of game play.  24hr shifts have already been worked out to level to 80.

I just look on...


----------



## fubert (Oct 14, 2008)

Is it really worth selling an account ? How much do you get ?

I've got four 70s. Two priests in there too that have some pretty shit hot gear.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 14, 2008)

Bah.... come back from maintenance already.... it's supposed to be back up at 2pm PST (10pm UK) ...


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

depending on how good your gear is and what characters you have you can get between £300 and £1500 for an account. even more if you're one of the first in the world to get legendarys. i think one of the first rogues in the world to get duel glaives sold his account for an amount almost in 5 figures.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 14, 2008)

Dang... all servers back up by 11pm... bedtime... ah well... it'll be ok by the morning I guess.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

you on american servers?


----------



## ajdown (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah.  Most of 'em back up but my one still seems to be elusively offline.

Why am I on american servers?  Long story, wish I wasn't, but can't afford the cost of starting again on a UK server and redoing all the hours I've put in levelling would drive me insane.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

i'd look on some of the alternative wow sites and see if there's anyone interested in swapping an eu account for a us account. if you dont mind not having quite the same chars etc


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 15, 2008)

jeez 3.2gig patch and 7 hours to download  that is harsh.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2008)

nah, only 1.6gb patch, and if you had the background downloader on you would have already had it downloaded days ago, like me


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 15, 2008)

strung_out said:


> nah, only 1.6gb patch, and if you had the background downloader on you would have already had it downloaded days ago, like me



problem is I am playing on the free trial, and accidentally downloaded the American version, so had to re-download the European version to play with some friends and had to download the patch again from scratch 

Got 600mb of it, but that is a fraction of what is needed.

Does say 3.2gig on mine tho


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2008)

if its anyone consolation, the new haircuts, stormwind harbor, new skills and new achievements interface are sodding awesome


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 15, 2008)

strung_out said:


> if its anyone consolation, the new haircuts, stormwind harbor, new skills and new achievements interface are sodding awesome



Yeah it really helps knowing that you are playing while I am sitting here bored waiting for a patch downloading at 1/6th the download speed available to me...yeah really helps


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 15, 2008)

only a mere 16 hours to go... although it probably be 2 or 3...

I am going to have to completely re-learn paladin playing by the looks of it!


----------



## ajdown (Oct 15, 2008)

Having all these achievement "badges" makes me feel like I'm back in the Scouts again.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 16, 2008)

I hate World of Warcraft and it's elk it's killing real PC gaming in favour of some pimped up social networking site with nerdy fantasy dressing.


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 16, 2008)

revol68 said:


> I hate World of Warcraft and it's elk it's killing real PC gaming in favour of some pimped up social networking site with nerdy fantasy dressing.



Did the expension pack bring Elk into the game, are they are playable race like Tauren? or a new Horse? 

I think you meant ilk revol68 

Finally downloaded the patch last night, but then it had to install it and I couldn't be bothered to wait any longer and went ot bed.

Started up this morning! but now I can't be bothered to play /shrug.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 16, 2008)

strung_out said:


> if its anyone consolation, the new haircuts, stormwind harbor, new skills and new achievements interface are sodding awesome


+1

My realm was down so I had to create a new toon on a different server so I could go look around the new harbour - it is frickin HUGE, and the griffin tour is a really nice touch by Blizzard. The barber is a great addition too (I love that they have a stripy pole outside!), and with all the achievements now to do the game is going to last forever.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 17, 2008)

My Ret Pally is totally imba now.. I'm just waiting for the nerf to come. Should make the grind from 64 to 70 bearable though...


----------



## hegley (Oct 18, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> and with all the achievements now to do the game is going to last forever.



It's gone bananas on our server; what with Hallow's End starting too seems everyone is playing. Seen so many people logging on that I haven't seen for months ... and all the guildies that quit for WAR have started to come back too.

Can't wait for WotLK now.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 20, 2008)

The 3.02 patch is excellent, the game has been refreshed. I am tempted to re-roll to get every achievement! As a result I am now going to get WotlK - which I wasn't before.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 20, 2008)

hegley said:


> It's gone bananas on our server; what with Hallow's End starting too seems everyone is playing.


Same on ours - the gryphon flightpoints are non-stop with people running around collecting the Halloween achievements. The fact that about half the people in town now have a pumpkinhead does make it difficult to figure out what's going on, though.


----------



## strung out (Oct 20, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> The 3.02 patch is excellent, the game has been refreshed. I am tempted to re-roll to get every achievement! As a result I am now going to get WotlK - which I wasn't before.



innit, same here... i'm doing some absolutely ridiculous things now to get completely pointless achievements 

i love it


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 20, 2008)

I got 'Make Love Not Warcraft' yesterday... I want to get 'Leeeroy'


----------



## strung out (Oct 20, 2008)

i've got the leeeroy achievement. when wotlk comes i'll be going for exalted with 40 factions and countless other stupid things


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Oct 20, 2008)

I just started playing WoW last week (battlechest)!   Just wondering about character creations...  I am a level 20 Human Paladin and began my life in Elwynn (sic) forest region (northshire) but other races I am working on are spawning in different regions (sometimes different continent).   How do I get them to meet up at the same location (want their homes to become Goldshire)?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Darth, I'd say its better to pick one race an work solidly on that until you are a pretty high level, then you know the game and have loads of gold and stuff to trick out your lower alts. If you split your time between many alts you don't get that far very quickly. Usually Allis meet up in their mid 20's at a harbour area near the wetlands...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 20, 2008)

DarthSydodyas said:


> I just started playing WoW last week (battlechest)!   Just wondering about character creations...  I am a level 20 Human Paladin and began my life in Elwynn (sic) forest region (northshire) but other races I am working on are spawning in different regions (sometimes different continent).   How do I get them to meet up at the same location (want their homes to become Goldshire)?


Gnomes and Dwarves start near to Ironforge, from where you can catch the tram to Stormwind. Night Elves can get the boat from Rutheran to Darnassus, then the other boat now goes to Stormwind (assuming you have the new patch).

Can't remember what the other race is.


----------



## hegley (Oct 22, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i've got the leeeroy achievement. when wotlk comes i'll be going for exalted with 40 factions and countless other stupid things



Working on Loremaster of Kalimdor at the moment - already got Eastern Kingdoms and Outlands ... but Kalimdor is proving to be a killer.


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 22, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Gnomes and Dwarves start near to Ironforge, from where you can catch the tram to Stormwind. Night Elves can get the boat from Rutheran to Darnassus, then the other boat now goes to Stormwind (assuming you have the new patch).
> 
> Can't remember what the other race is.



You can get the boat from Auberdine to get to Stormwind.

Stormwind is generally the place that people meet up in as you can get there pretty easily from all sides.

I also bought the Battle Chest and have a level 22 Paladin, but I made a Drenai.

Also haev a 6 Rogue and an 11 Mage.  I would agree i the others, unless you got a good reason to play more then one character (My mage for instance I only play with friends that play like once a week) then really should stick to one character.

There is a ton to the game and if you chop and change it will take you ages, and you likely get bored, before you get to enjoy anywhere near a large amount.

Other thing is, if you stick to one character you will begin to see the same faces around and meet some cool people, start going on Dungeon runs that sort of thing, if you keep changing about, the people you meet will pass you in levels and then by the time you get to the right level to do a dungeon you won't know anyone doing them.


----------



## strung out (Oct 22, 2008)

hegley said:


> Working on Loremaster of Kalimdor at the moment - already got Eastern Kingdoms and Outlands ... but Kalimdor is proving to be a killer.


ha, same... i'm 30 quests away from getting loremaster of eastern kingdoms and did outlands ages ago. still got nigh on 400 quests to do for kalimdor though


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 22, 2008)

strung_out said:


> ha, same... i'm 30 quests away from getting loremaster of eastern kingdoms and did outlands ages ago. still got nigh on 400 quests to do for kalimdor though



Does it work in retrospect..?

If you had already done those quests does it count them..that sort of thing, if you already explored a region, does it count that?

Cause I got a level 60 paladin and a level 60 Rogue and a level 60 hunter on another server, a yank one, wonder how many achievements they would have if I logged them in.


----------



## strung out (Oct 22, 2008)

all information which can be stored serverside such as quests done, parts of the map explored, number of honourable kills etc etc etc will be applied retrospectively. other things however, such as completing an instance will not be counted unless you either completed the quest attached to that instance or have an item of loot from the final boss. there seem to be a few glitches and exception but generally this is how it works.

so yes, your lvl 60s would have some achievements but not all of them that they would be entitled to


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 22, 2008)

Dravinian said:


> Other thing is, if you stick to one character you will begin to see the same faces around and meet some cool people, start going on Dungeon runs that sort of thing, if you keep changing about, the people you meet will pass you in levels and then by the time you get to the right level to do a dungeon you won't know anyone doing them.


True. I ran past Cloud last night without noticing. Wasn't until I looked at the chat window I saw he'd waved at me.


----------



## strung out (Oct 22, 2008)

what realms you all playing on btw?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 22, 2008)

im hordeside argent dawn - easterling


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 22, 2008)

I am on Thunderhorn UK server.  There is a US server too, i realised after downloading 3.9gig of the room game.  @ self


----------



## hegley (Oct 22, 2008)

I play horde on Nordrassil (EU pve server).


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm on Ravenholdt (EU RPPVP server).


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm on Alonsus.


Now a level 22 Paladin!  Woot.

Home @ goldshire.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 22, 2008)

Dravinian said:


> I am on Thunderhorn UK server.  There is a US server too, i realised after downloading 3.9gig of the room game.  @ self



you can change which set of servers you log into by changing a single url in the wow folder..


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 23, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> you can change which set of servers you log into by changing a single url in the wow folder..



Yeah I wasn't sure if there were other changes to the game.  I used to do that when I played on a Free Server. hehe.

I know it probably isn't much, probably just language options, but I did remember from years ago that US servers got the patch about 24 hours before UK servers so I figured that maybe they had to tweak it to make it work before applying it. /shrug

I dunno, just thought it would be easier to start again.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah. run. I've have a few friends and family members turn incredibly lame after getting the WoW bug.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 27, 2008)

I am officially ultra lame now! I have a full set of epix thanks to this zombie invasion.... WoW is doing good at the moment...


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 27, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I am officially ultra lame now! I have a full set of epix thanks to this zombie invasion.... WoW is doing good at the moment...



Those zombies are getting on my nerves to be honest  every time i go to town to level up or hand in quests I am getting owned


----------



## strung out (Oct 27, 2008)

yep, its annoying but not long til the expansion. its pretty fun as a 2 week event to prepare for the lich king


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 27, 2008)

strung_out said:


> yep, its annoying but not long til the expansion. its pretty fun as a 2 week event to prepare for the lich king



yeah i might get the expansion just so i can make a death knight


----------



## strung out (Oct 27, 2008)

dont know what lvl you are, but you need to have a lvl 55 char on your realm to be able to make a death knight. your death knight does start at lvl 55 though


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 27, 2008)

strung_out said:


> dont know what lvl you are, but you need to have a lvl 55 char on your realm to be able to make a death knight. your death knight does start at lvl 55 though



well got a few weeks to level my 32 pally to 55 then


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 29, 2008)

Dravinian said:


> well got a few weeks to level my 32 pally to 55 then



If you spec retribution and do loads of instances you'll be there in time IMO.


----------



## hegley (Oct 30, 2008)

strung_out said:


> ha, same... i'm 30 quests away from getting loremaster of eastern kingdoms and did outlands ages ago. still got nigh on 400 quests to do for kalimdor though



Finally ... have Loremaster Kalimdor! Don't understand why you need to do so many more quests for that than EK, seems a bit of a mad imbalance.

Would be nice to have a server first for the title and tabard but I'm sure the server firsts races are going to be pretty hardcore on Nordrassil.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 30, 2008)

How do the titles work? Can you choose which one is displayed on your toon if you have several?


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> How do the titles work? Can you choose which one is displayed on your toon if you have several?



Just open your journal, go to "Rewards", and pick the title from the list.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone else looking forwards to Thursday?


----------



## Skimix (Nov 11, 2008)

oh god who got me started on this?  I don't seem able to stop playing it despite the fact I'm never sure whether I'm actually enjoying myself or just trying to get that next shiny thing...

I'm a level 39 warrior on Hellfire with the same name as here if anyone spots me around


----------



## strung out (Nov 11, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Anyone else looking forwards to Thursday?



oh yes


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## hegley (Nov 11, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Anyone else looking forwards to Thursday?



Beyond excited.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 12, 2008)

My friend and I are going to Abingdon Tesco for midnight...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 12, 2008)

I got busy with work a couple of weeks ago, and I'm finding now that the longer you stay away from WoW, the less you want to play it. I'm not really all that bothered about going back to it now.


----------



## agricola (Nov 13, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I got busy with work a couple of weeks ago, and I'm finding now that the longer you stay away from WoW, the less you want to play it. I'm not really all that bothered about going back to it now.



Ditto, albeit I am into Warhammer Online now.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Nov 16, 2008)

BBC news did a piece on WoW, about an increasing number of patients some psychiatrist was treating from online gaming withdrawals, with specific references to WoW.   Some guy played it until he maxed out his level and when he stopped playing it, or was forced back into real world, he was _unimpressed_.      I believe it was the guy they featured, who was playing 7 hours a day or thereabouts.   Nice.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 16, 2008)

Addicted to drugs. People belive that. 

Addicted to the Internet or online gaming and it's harder for people to believe that's it's a very real and powerful addiction.

I used to do more hours on Arathor than i worked at my job. 
WoW is eval! Wish I'd never bought it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 16, 2008)

So four months after I got it (and started this thread) I just canceled my current subscription. I found that, although it was great fun to start with (and got so addictive it was beginning to annoy my family), it's just become something of a grind now. After a few weeks not playing, when I log back in I don't really have any interest in the quests, and I've reached a level now where it's all group and dungeon quests that require a significant time commitment and several other people to help you.

I think I'm getting too old to play computer games.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2008)

You need GTA.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 17, 2008)

TopCat said:


> You need GTA.


Heh. I had been thinking about picking up a 360 now they're so cheap, but I just don't think I would use it enough to make it worthwhile. I'm finding that the repetitive, non-FPS games are my favourites now; things like football and driving games. Which are exactly the types of games my dad used to like playing when I first got a Spectrum 25 years ago...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 17, 2008)

Death Knights are great fun...


----------



## Sunray (Nov 19, 2008)

Friend took 3 days to lvl80 but kinda gave up after someone did it in 29 hours, proving that there is always one.


----------



## hegley (Nov 19, 2008)

Have a few guildies at lvl 80 now waiting for everyone else to catch up so they can starting raiding proper.

First person to 80 in our guild played the first 30 hours without a break which seems a bit bananas.

I'm still at 75 (though have an alt at 72 as well) - having far too much fun  wandering about getting lost to power to 80 just to have to wait for everyone else.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Nov 19, 2008)

What skills and specialties do you guys have?

As a Paladin, I went for Herbs and Alchemy.   Also, doing fishing and first aid on the side.


----------



## Dravinian (Nov 19, 2008)

DarthSydodyas said:


> What skills and specialties do you guys have?
> 
> As a Paladin, I went for Herbs and Alchemy.   Also, doing fishing and first aid on the side.



As a paladin I did mining and Blacksmithing, figured i might one day be able to make something I could use.

Ony my DK who is now 65 i not really bothered with anything just yet.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone else been to Dalaran yet? its pretty amazing. I fell off it.

I took Mining and Enchanting for my DK (1 bar from 67). I found an awesome guide for speccing DK's for DPS. I tried the tri-spec dual wield - which was good for PVP but now I have 2hand frost spec - I got a 2.2k oblitorate yesterday. 

http://elitistjerks.com/f72/t36303-dps_compendium/

ofc the above could sound like total nonsenes to non WoWers.


----------



## hegley (Nov 20, 2008)

Tbf most of Elitist Jerks sounds nonsense to a lot of WoWers too - only a small minority of players that heavily into the theorycrafting.

And Dalaran is indeed awesome - but how did you manage to fall off? I'll have to go and find the edge of it tonight!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 20, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Anyone else been to Dalaran yet? its pretty amazing. I fell off it.
> 
> I took Mining and Enchanting for my DK (1 bar from 67). I found an awesome guide for speccing DK's for DPS. I tried the tri-spec dual wield - which was good for PVP but now I have 2hand frost spec - I got a 2.2k oblitorate yesterday.
> 
> ...



Yes. Yes it does. 

This thread reads like Vogan poetry to me.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 20, 2008)

You go into the sewers... there's a tunnel that you can ride down (and out of).


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone level 80 yet? (im not)


----------



## Dravinian (Dec 4, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> anyone level 80 yet? (im not)



78 and a half at the moment.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone tried out Death Knight class?


----------



## Dravinian (Dec 4, 2008)

DarthSydodyas said:


> Anyone tried out Death Knight class?



yep mine is level 79, awesome class lots of fun, Tank or DPS.

I like plate classes.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 4, 2008)

Mines 73... I like DK's


----------



## strung out (Dec 5, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> anyone level 80 yet? (im not)



i got lvl 80 after 5 days... getting made redundant gave me lots of time to play


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Dec 7, 2008)

I managed to get my Human Paladin to level 55 and immediately created my DK.  After completing the trivial intro quests, the DK is at level 58.   The DK's professions are Inscription and Herbalism.

Am I correct in understanding that once you reach level 60, it is time for outland/Lich King continent?


----------



## hegley (Dec 7, 2008)

Outland at 58-60ish, Northrend (Lich King) at 68-70ish.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 31, 2008)

You can take your DK straight to Outland at 58. Although you may want to give Srathome a whirl first - just for fun (and AD rep and a few nice drops)

I just got to 80 and did my first Naxx raid. It was a wipe night... Al last I feel like a proper WoW player (having had it since 05)


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jan 1, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> You can take your DK straight to Outland at 58. Although you may want to give Srathome a whirl first - just for fun (and AD rep and a few nice drops)


  Is that the bit in Eastern Plaguelands?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone still on this? Patch 3.1 just dropped... ready for Uldar?


----------



## strung out (Apr 17, 2009)

yup still playing and grinding pointless achievements!


----------



## fubert (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah. Was going to go for an Uldar 10man with the Guild last night but got stuck at work.


----------



## hegley (Apr 17, 2009)

Went last night (25-man); downed Leviathan - siege vehicles before that are awesome cool fun  - then spent a couple of hours wiping on Razorscale. Finally got her down and got my first shard for the legendary healing mace - only 29 to go.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 17, 2009)

Im off to Uldar on Sunday. Unfortunately Real Life is preventing me taking part in 'every heroic in one day' wow fest on saturday...


----------



## fubert (Apr 17, 2009)

hegley said:


> Went last night (25-man); downed Leviathan - siege vehicles before that are awesome cool fun  - then spent a couple of hours wiping on Razorscale. Finally got her down and got my first shard for the legendary healing mace - only 29 to go.



Legendary healing mace ?

FFS - when are Shadow Priests going to get some love ?


----------



## hegley (Apr 17, 2009)

Fu - dual spec into disco-healing and rightfully claim your orange!!


----------



## fubert (Apr 17, 2009)

hegley said:


> Fu - dual spec into disco-healing and rightfully claim your orange!!



Yeah I should. But when I got my T7 / T7.5 I went for the DPS version of the sets. Need to get myself the healy versions too.

Plus.. 1000g for dual spec. FFS.


----------



## newme (Apr 17, 2009)

fubert said:


> Yeah I should. But when I got my T7 / T7.5 I went for the DPS version of the sets. Need to get myself the healy versions too.
> 
> Plus.. 1000g for dual spec. FFS.



Was particularily impressed with the launch of the new content, whereby everything worked for precisely 12 minutes on my server before breaking every instance in the game, whispers, trade links, locking characters out the game, dual spec not working and talents vanishing randomly from any and all characters. Plus Ulduar repeatedly crashing and booting everyone inside from the game. Smooth


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2009)

newme said:


> Was particularily impressed with the launch of the new content, whereby everything worked for precisely 12 minutes on my server before breaking every instance in the game, whispers, trade links, locking characters out the game, dual spec not working and talents vanishing randomly from any and all characters. Plus Ulduar repeatedly crashing and booting everyone inside from the game. Smooth



Kin'ell.. that's worse than Sony's Everquest patches!!


----------



## newme (Apr 17, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Kin'ell.. that's worse than Sony's Everquest patches!!



What got me was the surprisingly large amount of apologists on trade for everything being completely fucked and defending the fact it was all broken. If I buy a new car whereby turning the key instead of switching the engine on, makes the doors lock, sets the engine on fire, switches the heating on funneling smoke into the car whilst simultaneously locking the seatbelts down and playing Spice Girls greatest hits at me at full volume whilst the cars seat heater attempts to burn a hole in my arse, I wouldnt be sat there saying "oh well they are very creative with these new additions"


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2009)

What's wrong with the Spice Girls?


----------



## fubert (Apr 18, 2009)

Doesn't bother me when there's WoW problems. If you bought a new car and it exploded when you put the ignition key in, yeah that's a problem.
If you login to World of Warcraft and something's going wrong, well, the world keeps turning doesn't it.


----------



## newme (Apr 18, 2009)

fubert said:


> Doesn't bother me when there's WoW problems. If you bought a new car and it exploded when you put the ignition key in, yeah that's a problem.
> If you login to World of Warcraft and something's going wrong, well, the world keeps turning doesn't it.



Yeh I just bitched for 5 mins and turned it off anyway lol, not a big deal just annoying at the time.


----------



## Cloud (May 3, 2009)

/wave @ Buddy 

I'm absolutely knackered after doing the special events "Noblegarden" and "Childrens week". Noblegarden was lame, standing around waiting for eggs for days on end. Childrens week is proving easy apart from returning the flag in WSG. At least I am gaining some honor while doing this.

Given up on arena as it's impossible to get anything without a high rating. You used to be able to farm arena points just by taking part but they have gone all elitest and slapped a rating on everything. I have some deadly gear from VoA and the rest Hatefull so I'm happy enough with that. I play in a 2 vs 2 with my son using two rogues and we just get hammered.

I get really upset if I miss the special events.

Dunno my exact achievement score but its over 4k, my sons is even higher


----------



## strung out (May 3, 2009)

i'm on about 6,500 achievement points atm. taking some time out from playing recently though as been working so much


----------



## Cloud (May 3, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i'm on about 6,500 achievement points atm.



gtfo...

Honest you fucking nerd....


----------



## strung out (May 3, 2009)

i am the uber nerd


----------



## hegley (May 4, 2009)

Cloud said:


> I'm absolutely knackered after doing the special events "Noblegarden" and "Childrens week". Noblegarden was lame, standing around waiting for eggs for days on end. Childrens week is proving easy apart from returning the flag in WSG.



Children's Week took me to 6020 achievement points; returned first WSG flag and forgot to get the bloody orphan out. Then someone shouted at me in EoS for being an achievement whore when should have been capturing towers.


----------



## Cloud (May 4, 2009)

have you done the "Chef" title and all the fishing too?

I seriously thought I was the only one mad enough to do the crazy achievements.

I have hardly any dungeon achievements which lets the score down a little. The heroics are very easy now even in the Hatefull/Deadly PVP kit so I may work on it but generally PUG group PVE does my head in. My guild are only interested in raids and I dont like to play for more than 4 hours straight, I can't really.

I'm bane to collect a PVE set of armor because I play on a PVP realm and don't agree with the post TBC subs boosting double set of items. Back in vanilla WoW it didn't matter. Besides I'd have to wear a few blue items and I couldn't be seen dead in those.


----------



## hegley (May 4, 2009)

Yup, have all the cooking achs available (even got the chef's hat), but not the fishing - though have guildies that do; couple of guildies have the Higher Learning pet and I think quite a few of us have 50+ mounts etc.

But for total madness, have just recruited a Scarab Lord - rolled afresh on a brand new server (no DKs or transfers) that opened a few months ago with AQ gates closed - he did the whole grind for the title and mount before transferring to our server.


----------



## Cloud (May 4, 2009)

hegley said:


> But for total madness, have just recruited a Scarab Lord - rolled afresh on a brand new server (no DKs or transfers) that opened a few months ago with AQ gates closed - he did the whole grind for the title and mount before transferring to our server.



Yeah thats mad innit. I remember people going for it on our realm. Bit out of my league. 

Thats the thing about WoW, there is no limit to how far you can push yourself. It's got far worse thou  IMO. I remember leveling in vanilla WoW and it was nothing compared to the frantic race from 70-80. People were doing it in days.

The new generation of players (which includes my son) are prepared to spend an insane amount of time and effort on the game. My habit was tame in comparison.


----------



## hegley (May 4, 2009)

Have you seen Insane in the Membrane?

http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=2336

No one on our server with it at the moment but only a matter of time I guess.


----------



## Cloud (May 4, 2009)

hegley said:


> Have you seen Insane in the Membrane?
> 
> http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=2336
> 
> No one on our server with it at the moment but only a matter of time I guess.




No please dont! 

I didn't know about that and I am stupid enough to attempt it 

Gotta go...


----------



## strung out (May 4, 2009)

i'm 3 reputations away from 40 exalted reputations... if i raided a bit more i'd probably be at 7000 points, though i'm only on 6300 atm


----------



## Jazzz (May 14, 2009)

I have just signed up for the 10-day trial. There's part of me that's going, hey jazzz, this is quite cool but not really that addictive for you, I mean the graphics are great and it's well-designed, but once you've killed one monster they're all the same thing pretty much, same with the quests.

Someone knocked on our door at 7.46am this morning, amazingly I was up because I'd spent the whole night playing. My night elf druid is at level 11!


----------



## Cloud (May 16, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> Someone knocked on our door at 7.46am this morning, amazingly I was up because I'd spent the whole night playing. My night elf druid is at level 11!



At around lvl 17 you will find a group of intrepid explorers and discover the Deadmines. Something will click in your head and say "yeah this is what its all about".

Does have a shelf life thou, I'm about three and a half years into playing and I'm finally bored stiff. Funny thing is most people want to quit and move onto something else but there is nothing.


----------



## Jazzz (May 20, 2009)

Cloud said:


> At around lvl 17 you will find a group of intrepid explorers and discover the Deadmines. Something will click in your head and say "yeah this is what its all about".
> 
> Does have a shelf life thou, I'm about three and a half years into playing and I'm finally bored stiff. Funny thing is most people want to quit and move onto something else but there is nothing.



They've just shut down the server to release a patch. This means I cannot play for the rest of the night.   

I don't have the deamines, maybe it's a different zone? I'm in darkshore/azuremyst. loads of quests to do. Not enough waking time to do them fast enough. Skills to learn. My enchanting needs a lot of work. etc. 

How many characters have you raised?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 20, 2009)

Get on a boat to Stormwind Harbour... 

I think I've got an 80, a 72, a 69 a 48  and numerous 30's


----------



## hegley (May 20, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> I don't have the deadmines, maybe it's a different zone? I'm in darkshore/azuremyst.



You're either a night elf or a draenai then; Deadmines is in Westfall, nearer the human starting area.


----------



## hendo (May 20, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Funny thing is most people want to quit and move onto something else but there is nothing.


 
I've quit twice but you're right there's nowhere else as good. I find a long period of bad weather and anti social shifts gets me back in Azeroth


----------



## Jazzz (May 21, 2009)

hegley said:


> You're either a night elf or a draenai then; Deadmines is in Westfall, nearer the human starting area.


yes, night elf druid. level 21 now!

I have never known a computer game to be quite so life-consuming.

Last night I found myself simultaneously going to the bathroom while eating a smoked mackerel, so as to efficiently combine all crucial supporting activity before hurrying back to the session. which was 8-9 hours


----------



## Final (May 21, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> Last night I found myself simultaneously going to the bathroom while eating a smoked mackerel, so as to efficiently combine all crucial supporting activity before hurrying back to the session. which was 8-9 hours



Good work.  Those mobs won't grind themselves, and the efficiency experience will be invaluable when you start raiding.

Damn, wow addiciton.

I've been clean for 18mths now.  But... I've got a hankering to level a new mage.

I'm going to try and hold out until the end of summer, then maybe migrate to Azeroth for the winter.


----------



## fubert (May 21, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> yes, night elf druid. level 21 now!
> 
> I have never known a computer game to be quite so life-consuming.
> 
> Last night I found myself simultaneously going to the bathroom while eating a smoked mackerel, so as to efficiently combine all crucial supporting activity before hurrying back to the session. which was 8-9 hours



Bucket under the desk. And some flypaper. Those Airwick plugin air fresheners are good too.


----------



## pboi (May 25, 2009)

gave up this 1.5 years ago. loved it to bits when I was super addicted. World top 30 raiding guild and all that jazz.

still miss it sometimes  wish I could retire and trade form home/play wow


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 10, 2009)

ARRRGGGHH

my computer has failed to download the full version properly, I get error code 8. Now it won't let me carry on playing the trial one thanks to my tinkering around. This means I can't play. Everyone else will be progressing ahead of me.  I need a new computer fast


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 22, 2009)

I have it downloaded now. took a while. phew!

Strangely, a WoW inspired visualisation has helped my piano playing. I now don't touch the keys - I am firing spells from my fingertips


----------



## strung out (Jun 22, 2009)

i've been clean for two weeks now


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been clean for about a month or so..


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 25, 2009)

I could give it up tomorrow...


----------



## hegley (Jun 26, 2009)

... but you're not going to.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 26, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> I could give it up tomorrow...



He said, at 5 am in the morning, after a 48 hour Warcraft session.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 26, 2009)

After uninstalling it and giving up cold turkey last year, I'm thinking of going back now. Am I mad? Thinking about going for a pure RP server so I can dip in and out without too much hassle or hardcore raiding - worried I'm only remembering the fun parts and blocking out the dull grinding, repetitive combat and effect it had on my free time...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 26, 2009)

I've gone back recently, after 3.5 years off, with exactly the same intention of just playing a bit...

I'm on an RPPVP server, and the grinding is far less bothersome. Low level stuff is much quicker, and because most of the low level characters are twinks, it's really easy to make money (low level mats sell for ridiculous money... 10x Spider's Silk 99G!!!). I haven't played regularly at all, and I've got a level 42 hunter in about a month, with about 400G. More than I ever had on my level 58 PVE character way back then.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 26, 2009)

RP servers aren't really "rp" are they? It always struck me that they were just less full of kids calling you gay.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 26, 2009)

There are people on there who do RP, but it's not solely, no. And yeah, definitely less wankers making "hilarious" gay jokes.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 26, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> because most of the low level characters are twinks, it's really easy to make money (low level mats sell for ridiculous money... 10x Spider's Silk 99G!!!)


I think that's a bit hit-and-miss, though - I remember some days stuff was going for stupid prices, the next week you could list a bunch of stuff and nothing would sell.

You'd recommend a PVP over a PVE server then, for quicker levelling? Is PVE RP, or are there RPPVE servers too? I can't remember the exact setup, but I do remember how much of a PITA it was when a village I was travelling through got hammered by a few L70 Hordes, making it impossible to hand off quests or buy the odd few bits I wanted.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 26, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I think that's a bit hit-and-miss, though - I remember some days stuff was going for stupid prices, the next week you could list a bunch of stuff and nothing would sell.



Yeah, that is true. I'm not saying it would go for that every time, but I was very, very glad that that stack did! 

Loads of stuff never does sell, though.



> You'd recommend a PVP over a PVE server then, for quicker levelling? Is PVE RP, or are there RPPVE servers too? I can't remember the exact setup, but I do remember how much of a PITA it was when a village I was travelling through got hammered by a few L70 Hordes, making it impossible to hand off quests or buy the odd few bits I wanted.



I get ganked quite a bit in contested areas, usually by passing Lvl?? chars who won't get an honour kill for it... but it makes things more interesting. The only place I've _ever_ had a problem like you mention is at Tarren Mill, and that's because there's an Alliance guild on this server who think that raiding means taking your level 80 epic to a low level enemy town and killing NPC non-combatants and lowbies. 

Otherwise, most of the towns are relatively safe, usually, especially the bigger ones. Although at the moment, it's the "Midsummer Flame Festival", meaning everyone's off trying to steal or extinguish the flames in every town.

Personally, I definitely prefer PVP servers.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 27, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> RP servers aren't really "rp" are they? It always struck me that they were just less full of kids calling you gay.



People tried but the RP event arguments on what stipulated "RP" eventually killed out the whole scene. It was all ruined by the creations of what is known as "Lore" and it a money spin off in books by a really bad fucking ass who hasn't properly read tolkein and who is stuffed up the arse to get afore mentioned "lore" to blend in with aliens so Blizz can tap into huge starcraft market for the inevitable "world of starcraft"


----------



## pboi (Jun 27, 2009)

lol geekbitter


----------



## Cloud (Jun 27, 2009)

It's a bit annoying though, because as a purely immaculate entry into the game then you would know only what you had seen or heard, those experiences would base your char and you would create your own fantasy story using the realms players.

Ofc the story would have to involve non traditional RP phrases such as "You fucking suck", "Cry More" and "Noob Tank"


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh noes. I reinstalled it, and EIGHT FUCKING HOURS later had un-suspended my account thinking I could start with a clean slate and just enjoy the game instead of being ultra competitive... and it's resurrected all my old chars!  So now my L53 Priest is tempting me to go back and retry all those dull Un-Goro Crater quests. 

I tried starting a new human, but doing all those Goldshire tasks all over again was horrifically dull. So now I'm a Blood Elf, as I'd not done that before, and it's not bad.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 28, 2009)

Cloud said:


> "world of starcraft"




I wants it..


----------



## hegley (Jun 28, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I tried starting a new human, but doing all those Goldshire tasks all over again was horrifically dull. So now I'm a Blood Elf, as I'd not done that before, and it's not bad.



If you wanted to stay alliance the Draenei starting quests are pretty good fun - you get to ride an elek and everything. 

And when patch 3.2 comes out lowbies can get mounts at level 20.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 28, 2009)

hegley said:


> If you wanted to stay alliance the Draenei starting quests are pretty good fun - you get to ride an elek and everything.


I think I did those before once - all crashed spaceships and power crystals, isn't it?

L8 so far...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 29, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> L8 so far...


L13 after seven hours. Did they make levelling easier, I'm sure it wasn't this fast before?


----------



## pboi (Jun 29, 2009)

its all a lot easier, including advanced xp rate


----------



## hegley (Jun 29, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> L13 after seven hours. Did they make levelling easier, I'm sure it wasn't this fast before?



Yup, they buffed the rate you earn xp a few patches ago now. 

And more buffs to come with the introduction of mounts at lvl 20 in 3.2; and if you've got lvl 80 raiding chars you can now buy heirloom items (with tokens from raid instances) which are BoA (bind on account), for your low level alts - the heirloom shoulders grant a permanent 10% xp bonus on kills, and in 3.2 they're bringing in heirloom chests with the same bonus, stackable with the shoulders.

And a zeppelin that runs from Orgrimmar to Thunderbluff which is always one of those dull runs for low lvl horde  .


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jun 29, 2009)

Out of curiosity how is everyone finding wotlk? Personally I quit for 8 months when patch 3.0 was released as the guild I was doing SWP with stopped taking things so seriously. Last month I unfroze my account and it took me only a day or two to level one of my chars to 80 and a couple more to get geared up to t7/t7.5 raids, now I am grinding achievements out of a lack of real interest in the game side of things.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 29, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Out of curiosity how is everyone finding wotlk?


My neighbour told me that WotLK improved the graphics substantially, if anyone can confirm that.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jun 29, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> My neighbour told me that WotLK improved the graphics substantially, if anyone can confirm that.



that is true they are better, substantially might be a little strong but it does look nicer.


----------



## hegley (Jun 29, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Out of curiosity how is everyone finding wotlk? Personally I quit for 8 months when patch 3.0 was released as the guild I was doing SWP with stopped taking things so seriously. Last month I unfroze my account and it took me only a day or two to level one of my chars to 80 and a couple more to get geared up to t7/t7.5 raids, now I am grinding achievements out of a lack of real interest in the game side of things.



Love WotLK; the game still holds my attention now as much as it did almost 4 years ago when I first started playing. I think Blizzard have done a great job with it - they've widened it's appeal/accessibility to more of the player base (which to my mind is a good thing despite the QQing from the tiny minority of seriously hardcore players); I don't really think there's an MMO out there that can touch it, and I don't think there will be until Blizzard release a new one.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jun 29, 2009)

hegley said:


> Love WotLK; the game still holds my attention now as much as it did almost 4 years ago when I first started playing. I think Blizzard have done a great job with it - they've widened it's appeal/accessibility to more of the player base (which to my mind is a good thing despite the QQing from the tiny minority of seriously hardcore players); I don't really think there's an MMO out there that can touch it, and I don't think there will be until Blizzard release a new one.



Thing is playing in orginal wow and tbc means I need that level of inaccessibility to even have an interest in the pve side of thing  The main motivator was not wanting to miss out on content and having the priviledge of seeing content before the majority of folks.

However wotlk coincided with me wanting to get out of hardcore raiding and going to uni anyway so it was probs a good thing. Now its summer holidays I am back at it but still adjusting to playing casually. I have my flame warden title now which I am pretty happy about


----------



## Cloud (Jun 29, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> My neighbour told me that WotLK improved the graphics substantially, if anyone can confirm that.



No Goldshire and Stormwind are still the nicest looking. The artwork either hasn't changed, or is not as good. It's certainly nothing new.



Just more texture settings.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 6, 2009)

I didn't spend most of yesterday in Arathi Basin, trying to take out my frustrations on poor, unsuspecting Alliances... honest.


----------



## hegley (Jul 6, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I didn't spend most of yesterday in Arathi Basin, trying to take out my frustrations on poor, unsuspecting Alliances... honest.



Hope you weren't on same server as me then - horde were rubbish in AB yesterday =/


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 6, 2009)

hegley said:


> Hope you weren't on same server as me then - horde were rubbish in AB yesterday =/



BGs are cross server, aren't they?

It wasn't great, I have to admit. But came out about even, all in all. Perhaps we were playing on the same team some of the time. Was there a battleground leader constantly berating most of his team for being shit, and telling people to "stay out of BGs in future" when you were on?


----------



## hegley (Jul 6, 2009)

They are yeah; am in the Raserei / Frenzy battlegroup. Was even worse than lots of people shouting "noob" at each other - there was no one talking all.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure what BG i'm in... is it server related? I'm on Ravenholdt, fwiw.

Not the same group, then. There was one guy who was battleground "leader" (ie, you entered the Raid first, you're not *actually* in charge!!  ) who seemed to think he was god and was really irritating. Although, in fairness we were being a bit rubbish at times.

I like AB, but without proper organisation or communication, there is a tendency for players to run around in circles from one base to the next, whilst the opposition chases round behind them retaking...


----------



## pboi (Jul 6, 2009)

bg leaders are allocated by experience in bgs not first in.

bgs are grouped up in clusters


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Not sure what BG i'm in... is it server related? I'm on Ravenholdt, fwiw.


My higher chars are on Ravenholdt, but I've moved to Steamwheedle Cartel to get away from the PVP. There are some fairly hardcore RP'ers on there though - one guild wanted me to join so I could pretend to work in a pub all day. Uh, whut?!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 6, 2009)

pboi said:


> bg leaders are allocated by experience in bgs not first in.



Last night, whoever was position 1 in group 1 was BG leader. I was, a couple of times and I _cannot_ have been the most experienced player on our team... but I was group one, pos 1.

Regardless, the guy in question was a class A twat. You're only in charge of me if I say so.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 6, 2009)

I am struggling to get into the battlegrounds. Sometimes I just sit in the queue for hours and nothing happens. Is this normal?


----------



## fubert (Jul 6, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> I am struggling to get into the battlegrounds. Sometimes I just sit in the queue for hours and nothing happens. Is this normal?



Yeah, totally. Used to be much much worse. 

I once did an Alterac Valley that went on four fourteen hours as well. Happy days.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 6, 2009)

It wouldn't be so bad if when I got in there, my poor druid just gets the shit kicked out of him... the horde has won every time. 

Should one use the mouse for moving around or the keyboard?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 6, 2009)

Weird. I get in really quickly. Much quicker than when I last had a character, way back. The cross-server battlegrounds do the trick.

AB was almost instant join yesterday, and the longest wait for Warsong Gulch I've had has been 10 minutes...


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 6, 2009)

Seems I either get in quickly, or painfully slowly if at all. I sent of an in-game query about it (wondering if it I was doing something wrong) but got a standard reply back saying effectively asking that I only bother them with proper problems


----------



## hegley (Jul 7, 2009)

pboi said:


> bg leaders are allocated by experience in bgs not first in.



Are you sure?


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 9, 2009)

It put me as BG leader when I was first in the other day. I'm only just starting to count at all in these things...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 9, 2009)

I've done a few more since ^^, and every time whoever's been pos 1, raid group 1 (ie, first to join) is BG leader.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 10, 2009)

Had no trouble joining yesterday during more sociable hours. 

Still got massacred.


----------



## fubert (Jul 10, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if when I got in there, my poor druid just gets the shit kicked out of him... the horde has won every time.
> 
> Should one use the mouse for moving around or the keyboard?



Use the keyboard. And the Horde win. Lots.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 10, 2009)

I have just experienced my first victory as Alliance in Arathi. To be fair, or not, we outnumbered them 15 to 7...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 12, 2009)

Only time the Alliance win...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm feeling tempted to return to the WoW


----------



## debaser (Jul 21, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> Should one use the mouse for moving around or the keyboard?



Both. I find it best to set A and D to strafe left and right, do all your turning with the mouse and bind important attacks to Q, E, R, F.. extra mouse buttons etc.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 22, 2009)

Won - 3-0 -  in WSG over the weekend whilst outnumbered 2-1 (10 Alliance, 5 Horde).


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jul 22, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if when I got in there, my poor druid just gets the shit kicked out of him... the horde has won every time.
> 
> Should one use the mouse for moving around or the keyboard?



Haha lol keyboard turner 

Seriously though you should be using the mouse to move your camera and character direction and your left hand over your keybinds to use your abilities. My advice would be to move with QWES and use 12345 (6 if you have big hands) and RTFAD for all your main spells, this will give you that advantage of rarely have your fingers more than one button away. If you need more you should bind Shift + the above keys. You can target people quickly with tab this way. You can also bind your middle mouse button to abilities and also the roll directions of that button if necessary. Try to avoid walking backwards as you move slower unless you are a tank in which case never don't walk backwards as you will lose your mitigation and get crapped on. 

As a druid you will need to learn more binds as you get a new set of abilities and spellbar when you change form, you will have to get used to changing in and out of form really fast as this is a major advantage for a pvp druid as you can escape snares quickly. This is a major advantage playing against mages and dks. If you can hit dire bear + feral charge fast you can interupt heals which is really useful as a druid its the only spell school lock out abilty you have.

Battleground queues will take ages if you are not level 80 or if your battlegroup lacks horde faction for some reason or if you play at odd times relative to the time of where the majority of your server population lives.


----------



## hegley (Aug 4, 2009)

Patch tomorrow! Tier 9 here we come!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 5, 2009)

hegley said:


> Patch tomorrow! Tier 9 here we come!


More importantly, cheap mounts - just hit L30 yesterday, so the reduction from 40g to 5g to get a mount couldn't come at a better time. 

Edit - and:




			
				Patch Notes said:
			
		

> The quest log is now double-paned for more easily viewed quest information.



About time!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 6, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> More importantly, cheap mounts - just hit L30 yesterday, so the reduction from 40g to 5g to get a mount couldn't come at a better time.


Wish I hadn't picked a Blood Elf now - I look like Bernie Clifton.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol, innit. 

I think I'm gonna go for exalted with Undercity, get a dead horsey.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 6, 2009)

I re rolled an Alli rogue.. im back! (level 32)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 6, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I think I'm gonna go for exalted with Undercity, get a dead horsey.


That's my plan too. Or maybe go to Thunderbluff and see if I can bag me a Kodo mount.


----------



## hegley (Aug 6, 2009)

*feels nerdy* - am exalted with all horde factions ...


----------



## strung out (Aug 6, 2009)

i'm exalted with 40 factions


----------



## fubert (Aug 6, 2009)

Would there be any point in suggesting an U75 guild ?


----------



## strung out (Aug 6, 2009)

well i've quit for the moment (2 months now  ) but it depends who is horde and who is alliance. could be fun for a casual alt guild. anyway, i'm afk for the forseeable


----------



## fubert (Aug 6, 2009)

strung_out said:


> well i've quit for the moment (2 months now  ) but it depends who is horde and who is alliance. could be fun for a casual alt guild. anyway, i'm afk for the forseeable



yeah me too. not played for ages. 

seems that an u75 guild could be quite cool.


----------



## hegley (Aug 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> could be fun for a casual alt guild.



This.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't do guilds, sorry.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 10, 2009)

the problem is getting thewow playing urbans all on the same server..

ofc I would say you should all come along alli side on Argent Dawn which is a relativley mature RP server..

We could all meet up at one of the inn events where you have to be in character and they have dress codes


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 12, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> We could all meet up at one of the inn events where you have to be in character and they have dress codes



Ughh.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL 

I was invited to join a hardcore RP guild in Silvermoon City - they wanted to spend all evening pretending to work in one of the inns. I was supposed to be the chef; I fucked off to do quests instead and got kicked out.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds horrific. 

I once got booted from a guild because I had the sheer temerity to go out of the house (to a gig, as it goes) on a night when they'd planned a raid... They hadn't asked me to participate (the answer would have been "no"), just expected me to know.

There's some _proper_ sad fuckers out there!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 12, 2009)

you have to have orange leggings and a hat - then you're inn


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 12, 2009)

And be _Alliance_...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been horde for 4 years, time to give the Alii's a go...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 14, 2009)

I find Gnomes offensive.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 15, 2009)

I found that eventually I was only playing it for the company, like messenger with swords and crappy things to do.

I've switched to second life, it's like wow but all about music plus it's free.

WoW is kinda dead now... it was probably the best online game experience in virtuality ever in it's original form but everything has to end sometime plus they started taking the piss and also it's THE most unfair game in the world. It's not even meant to be fair and the only "lore" is that of skill


----------



## hendo (Aug 25, 2009)

Cloud said:


> WoW is kinda dead now..



Which is why they're overhauling the whole thing to get us all started again.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/world-of-warcraft-cataclysm-hands-on?page=1

Could just pull me right back.


----------



## hegley (Aug 25, 2009)

The expansion does idd look absolutely awesome. But then I'm a fan-girl that's never felt "WoW is kinda dead now". It doesn't have quite the hold on me that it used to, I don't play it every spare minute anymore, but still, after almost 4 years I still log on every single day, even if it's only for half an hour.


----------



## fubert (Aug 25, 2009)

hendo said:


> Which is why they're overhauling the whole thing to get us all started again.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/world-of-warcraft-cataclysm-hands-on?page=1
> 
> Could just pull me right back.



Think that's just what WoW needed tbh. I've not logged in for months.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 25, 2009)

I've not logged on in a couple of weeks. 3? 4?

I've been a bit busy, though. Summer, motorbikes, girls.

Who needs elves?


----------



## ajdown (Aug 25, 2009)

Not sure I'm overly enthralled by it all.

The last few patches have all had content that is based around pvp, dungeons and 'multiplayer' stuff, and forcing people to play a 'certain way', ie in groups, all the time.  With the 'guild bonuses' they mention, that seems to only add further to the concept that 'playing solo' is going to be even less feasible than it currently is.

Yes, I understand that the point of it being online is so you can interact with other players, but I liked the ability in the lower levels to be able to play my game, my way, at my speed, rather than being tied to having to be online for 'x' amount of hours a day to do stuff with other guildies or be left behind.

I'd just rather have "solo or with others" playing as an option, rather than being forced to play with other people, as I find the interaction difficult.  Often people have more experience than I do, and fail to remember that not everyone else does, so they don't tell you what's happening in raids so when you screw up and everyone dies, its your fault for not knowing and they never seem to think that it's their fault for not telling you even though I always say if I'm not familiar with the run before we start.

Lately I've found WoW rather boring, having hit level 80 I've almost run out of things I want to do - but can't be arsed to re-roll a new character either.  Maybe I'll wait to see what the addon brings and try one of the new race combos.  I'm just loathed to quit having invested so many hundreds of hours - and lots of cash - in building up Melonie.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 25, 2009)

Just been reading up on a lot of the Cataclysm stuff on www.WoW.com - sounds awesome, I can't wait. 

Getting back into Warcraft now, with my new Hunter and elite wolf pet - Feign Death is my new favourite spell, easy escape from any situation.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 25, 2009)

Except PvP, of course. I've never understood hunters who use feign death in PvP... 

"I know you're not really dead, but you just lie there whilst I continue to slap you..."


----------



## strung out (Aug 25, 2009)

it makes anyone who's got you targetted untarget you which can buy a few extra seconds


----------



## grit (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm interested in this update considering the big changes happening, and am wondering if I should log back on after about 2 years away, but I'm scared it will take over my life again!


----------



## strung out (Aug 25, 2009)

i've quit for about 3 months now. this new expansion is tempting me to come back but it won't be out for a year or so anyway. i'll think about it when the release date is announced.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 25, 2009)

strung_out said:


> it makes anyone who's got you targetted untarget you which can buy a few extra seconds



True, I suppose.

I normally just go "he's feigning death, get him!!", though. 

I'm also a hunter, and I use it loads in sticky PvE sits, but never in PvP.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 28, 2009)

Such an idiot - spent ages grinding in Stranglethorn to get the missing pages I needed for 'Green Hills...' before realising that the chapter quests weren't actually for all the consecutive pages...


----------



## pboi (Aug 28, 2009)

buy them on the ah


----------



## Final (Aug 28, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Such an idiot - spent ages grinding in Stranglethorn to get the missing pages I needed for 'Green Hills...' before realising that the chapter quests weren't actually for all the consecutive pages...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 28, 2009)

pboi said:


> buy them on the ah


Didn't need to, I already had them all.  @ me

Is there anywhere to buy WotLK for less than 25 quid? I'm going to get to 55 soon, so want to roll a Death Knight.


----------



## hegley (Aug 28, 2009)

It's £18 on Amazon - sure I've seen it cheaper than that in one of the game shops.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Aug 28, 2009)

yes try swagvault  just buy the key and have them email you the photocopy of it. job done. think it will cost you 18 dollars

tell them rikbikboo reccomended you and you may even get a further discount. if they want the full username its rikbikboo@ h.tmail.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 28, 2009)

$34.99 on Swagvault - that's more than £18, isn't it? 

Amazed at how cheaply you can get 1000g though - only about 6 quid. Must be so tempting when you're desperate to buy something.


----------



## pboi (Aug 28, 2009)

i bought gold when I was raiding, not ashamed of it. I had a full time job and was class leader warlock for top 30 raiding guild, I couldnt keep up with the money required wqhen learning encounters.


then I quit wow and sold my account for 1300£


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 29, 2009)

fubert said:


> Would there be any point in suggesting an U75 guild ?



Absolutely! I'm up for this


----------



## pboi (Aug 30, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Didn't need to, I already had them all.  @ me
> 
> Is there anywhere to buy WotLK for less than 25 quid? I'm going to get to 55 soon, so want to roll a Death Knight.



you will know for your next alt


----------



## Radar (Aug 31, 2009)

There's a decent trailer out for cataclysm, HD is 100Mb with its own BT downloader.

http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/media/  and the download link is bottom right of the "Featured Video" frame


----------



## Cloud (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought the 18 grand chopper in one weeks grinding.

It's only since our family stopped playing that I realized it's as potent as drugs. There is a real withdrawal syndrome. A definate percieved feeling of boredom when actually nothing has changed. It's just like a drug habit.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 31, 2009)

LMAO at that trailer

more of the same old shite...


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 31, 2009)

Cloud said:


> I bought the 18 grand chopper in one weeks grinding.
> 
> It's only since our family stopped playing that I realized it's as potent as drugs. There is a real withdrawal syndrome. A definate percieved feeling of boredom when actually nothing has changed. It's just like a drug habit.



I just spent a month without playing. Time for my fix again now though


----------



## pboi (Sep 1, 2009)

its the dopamine!


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 2, 2009)

been doing Alterac Valley battleground sessions and went from 75-77 over a couple of days of loose playing.   XP was like 100k+ gained from every session over this weekend.   Was there something special going on or is this the norm?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't think that's too odd - I read somewhere else (wow.com, probably) that Alterac is a great place to level quickly.

Personally I hardly ever do battlegrounds - it's too much like fantasy Unreal Tournament.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 3, 2009)

I am leveling one of my mages to 80 in AV atm and its carnage, 70-71 is fantastic because you are in the 60-70 bracket still and if you are in good 70 gear you can top hk's and kb's no worries


----------



## pboi (Sep 3, 2009)

are BGs now the best way to level then?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 3, 2009)

It's shit if you're Horde, at least on our server. We were outnumbered 2-1 this morning. 

I'm levelling fine just doing quests and the odd dungeon run.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 4, 2009)

I find the best levelling is still to find a good zone, set your HS there and quest. And kill everything between your quest objective and hand in. The XP will come rolling in...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 4, 2009)

My copy of Wrath arrived today, and I dinged 53 last night. What's the best race for a Death Knight?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 4, 2009)

Human or Foresaken IMO.. although they are probably the coolest version of Female Gnome


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 4, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> My copy of Wrath arrived today, and I dinged 53 last night. What's the best race for a Death Knight?



Well what do you want? Racial or looks? Alliance I would say Draenei for raiding and human for pvp, for Horde troll for pve, orc for abit of both (stun resist <3) anything else you fancy for pvp.

Better still look for yourself http://www.wowwiki.com/Racial_trait


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 7, 2009)

That was awesome! 

Those DK starting quests are excellent - no more running around killing 20 boars; instead here's a flying mount and a fuck-off massive battle at the end. 

I seem to be nigh-on invincible as well - spent yesterday running round Un Goro collecting stuff, I don't think I took any damage at all.


----------



## pboi (Sep 7, 2009)

sounds like casual tripe nowadays


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 7, 2009)

I am a Draenei DK.   What is the best way of avoiding being stunned?   Are there any [1+hr] potions that will help me out? Help me, u geeks.


----------



## strung out (Sep 7, 2009)

nope


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 9, 2009)

'login servers are not running at full capacity'


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 9, 2009)

its usually offline till after lunch on a wednesday.. which is kind of annoying as I just bunged loads of stuff on the AH


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 9, 2009)

Made it to level 80 last nite. 

Fancy a healing character now.   Is the Shaman the best for this?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 10, 2009)

DarthSydodyas said:


> Made it to level 80 last nite.
> 
> Fancy a healing character now.   Is the Shaman the best for this?



Nice - I hit 60 last night.

Don't know much about Shamans, but I had a Shadow Priest which was pretty cool; good healing and decent DPS as well.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 10, 2009)

In theory any of the healing classes are the best - they just use differnet techniques. I think it depends on what graphics you like the best.


----------



## fubert (Sep 10, 2009)

DarthSydodyas said:


> Made it to level 80 last nite.
> 
> Fancy a healing character now.   Is the Shaman the best for this?



I've played priests.

Been a while though. Priests, obviously very good healers. And not showing off but two of mine never need to drink 

Someone was once saying that Palis are the best mana:heal ratio. But like I said, been a while.

Being a healer's ace. You're never short of a group and they love you in BGs. 

Used to be better when priests has racial specific spells. Dwarf priests had fear ward, that was always needed.

..and I just logged in to discover that my account has been hacked..


----------



## Radar (Sep 10, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Nice - I hit 60 last night.
> 
> Don't know much about Shamans, but I had a Shadow Priest which was pretty cool; good healing and decent DPS as well.


 
Dual talent trees makes things easier, but tbh I found my priest hard to level around the 20/30s.  Feral druid (with resto tree at 40) is a lot easier (and more fun imo) Haven't played a shamie to any significant degree yet.

Which is best ?? Who knows. They'll all get hit by the nerf bat at one stage or another


----------



## Matt S (Sep 10, 2009)

So, I've got a free trial of this now. I played a little bit last year, but not enough to form an opinion, really. Still not sure what I think. The point of an MMORPG is obviously the other people...but right now most of it is going over my head. Lots of acronyms, lots of high level characters beating the tar out of each other and ignoring me, lots of guilds that I have no idea how I would get to join....

Enjoying it as a solo player bit of fun, but the social side hasn't grabbed me as yet.

Matt


----------



## Rikbikboo (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah i found that too.. its bst to quest to level..  i used thotbot to get information on the quests it helped me alot

www.thotbot.com

goodluck


----------



## strung out (Sep 11, 2009)

thottbot.com your link leads to a goldselling site


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 11, 2009)

Alternatively, try WoWDB or WoW Head.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 11, 2009)

Matt S said:


> lots of guilds that I have no idea how I would get to join....


Have you tried just asking? IME most guilds are looking for new members - if you meet someone in a PUG or questing and they're in a guild, just /w them to ask what it's like and if you can get an invite. 

Alternatively the official forums (find the one for your own server) are always full of guild recruitment posts; ditto the Trade channel or General in most cities.

IMO finding a good guild that fits with what you want to get out of the game is the most satisfying part of playing WoW. I've been lucky to find one that's full of nice people, not too concerned with gear or raiding, and always happy to help with boosts or advice. (I'm on Steamwheedle Cartel, btw.)


----------



## Matt S (Sep 11, 2009)

SWC eh? Horde or Alliance?

Matt


----------



## Radar (Sep 11, 2009)

duh.. read the post first


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 11, 2009)

Matt S said:


> SWC eh? Horde or Alliance?


Horde. Are you on SC too?


----------



## Matt S (Sep 11, 2009)

I am indeed - lvl 14 orc warrior. Perhaps, if I decide to buy the full version, I might send you a mail?

Matt


----------



## XR75 (Sep 11, 2009)

Matt S said:


> So, I've got a free trial of this now. I played a little bit last year, but not enough to form an opinion, really. Still not sure what I think. The point of an MMORPG is obviously the other people...but right now most of it is going over my head. Lots of acronyms, lots of high level characters beating the tar out of each other and ignoring me, lots of guilds that I have no idea how I would get to join....
> 
> Enjoying it as a solo player bit of fun, but the social side hasn't grabbed me as yet.
> 
> Matt



This will help you get a better grasp of the game.

http://www.cracked.com/blog/understanding-the-world-of-warcraft-using-super-mario-brothers/


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 11, 2009)

Matt S said:


> I am indeed - lvl 14 orc warrior. Perhaps, if I decide to buy the full version, I might send you a mail?


/w Sevenfingers or Monzcarro if you want a boost.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 15, 2009)

I need wow back, boredom levels and encroaching winter nights are making grinding endless battlegrounds sound like a good idea again. I'm pissed off at the pvp set being absolutely useless in raids, the top gladiator set ayt 80 is like playing as a lvl 77 even if you stick hit rating gems all over it. I juts hate the idea of having two sets of clothing, on a pvp realm it sucks. The worse thing they ever did was making it all non-cross compatible like in the old wow. It still pisses me, I doubt it will ever change and for some reason somewhere a few morons want a crap elitest gladiator system which is so flawed in balance between classses it makes me scream arrrrg!


----------



## pboi (Sep 15, 2009)

calm down dear, its only a commercial.

having come out the other side of wow heroin addiction, I feel your pain


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 15, 2009)

Cloud said:


> I need wow back, boredom levels and encroaching winter nights are making grinding endless battlegrounds sound like a good idea again. I'm pissed off at the pvp set being absolutely useless in raids, the top gladiator set ayt 80 is like playing as a lvl 77 even if you stick hit rating gems all over it. I juts hate the idea of having two sets of clothing, on a pvp realm it sucks. The worse thing they ever did was making it all non-cross compatible like in the old wow. It still pisses me, I doubt it will ever change and for some reason somewhere a few morons want a crap elitest gladiator system which is so flawed in balance between classses it makes me scream arrrrg!



Wotlk elitest? omgroflwtfbbqpwnz? 1. Heroic dungeons 2. Badges of Conquest 3..... 4. Profit?


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 16, 2009)

where's all the best gear hiding?   i am getting massacred in the BGs and need stuff to make me look and feel like a level 80.   is there anything i can do to combat the stun effect?   wots the best way of handing a rogue their ass back, on a platter?


----------



## strung out (Sep 16, 2009)

roll a death knight


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 16, 2009)

Matt,

if you are in a major city, typing "/2 [message]" into the chat box sends your message out over the trade channel. You might well find a suitable guild that way, and they are usually looking to expand their numbers.


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been playing the auction houses for profit... quite addictive. Now have over 1000g in ready cash and a stash of stuff to sell. Tranquil Mechanical Yeti anyone? I'm on azuremyst btw


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 17, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> I have been playing the auction houses for profit... quite addictive. Now have over 1000g in ready cash and a stash of stuff to sell. Tranquil Mechanical Yeti anyone? I'm on azuremyst btw




I know a few people who can turn that unwanted gold into cash!


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 19, 2009)

I have just sold [Underworld Band] for 350g... I had picked it up for 38.99


----------



## Rikbikboo (Sep 19, 2009)

heheh i have over 15k gold through playign the market. i am on sargares server makign  a mint.  i want the mount with the merchants onboard,


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 20, 2009)

are there any mounts you can buy that carry other players, rather than merchants?

(20k gold for your one, rik?)


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2009)

The two Choppers (2 people), and the Traveler's Tundra Mammoth (3 people)


----------



## hegley (Sep 29, 2009)

Got my first ever legendary last night!!!!!!!! Val'anyr, Hammer of Ancient Kings.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 1, 2009)

Ran Sunken Temple and Zul'Farrak the other night, finally cleared out all those dungeon quests from my log.

It is slightly odd playing with guildmates only to have them suddenly declare "gtg, my dad says I have to go to bed"...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 6, 2009)

Yay!  Finally saved up enough money to get my flying mount and training - OMG this is so much easier than running everywhere!  Can't wait until you can fly in the old world too.

Really liking the creature design in Outland too, you can see the effect of a few years more development time. Guildmates tell me Northrend mobs are even better...


----------



## Jazzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Fuck  this game is so stupidly addictive. The other night I found this quest to get an epic mount, then after i did it once and got given the same quest again I googled and found I'd have to complete it like 100 times and it's like 'well this might take a while'

help


----------



## Radar (Oct 7, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yay!  Finally saved up enough money to get my flying mount and training - OMG this is so much easier than running everywhere!  Can't wait until you can fly in the old world too.
> 
> Really liking the creature design in Outland too, you can see the effect of a few years more development time. Guildmates tell me Northrend mobs are even better...


Oh yes, so different


----------



## Jazzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Rikbikboo said:


> heheh i have over 15k gold through playign the market. i am on sargares server makign  a mint.  i want the mount with the merchants onboard,



What have you been trading? think i've made money on mostly trade goods here, just fishing for cheap bids


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 7, 2009)

I would like to know too...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 26, 2009)

Radar said:


>



About time this thread was bumped a little. I'm about halfway through Northrend now by my reckoning - did the cut-scene Wrathgate and Battle for Undercity at the start of the week, which was pretty cool. Now I'm just levelling up to where I can pick up flying again.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 17, 2009)

3.3 has dropped, im onmy hols.. its WoW time again


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm currently working on the Argent Tournament stuff and doing PUG Wrath instances. The new dungeon finder tool is brilliant.

Hate the crap Christmas trees all over the place at the moment though - at least the other in-game events and celebrations are done to mostly fit in with WoW lore; but western Xmas trees with lights just looks stupid.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/43599
Movie one step closer.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 13, 2010)

Yay! 

Is the film going to be just like the game, though? I'll be disappointed if the hero can't carry out a huge noisy fight on one side of a room, while a bunch of bad guys completely ignore him from the other side...


----------



## Cloud (Jan 14, 2010)

Tbh they are really taking the piss now. I'm sure they just think up stupid things for addicted idiots to do for no obvious reason.

For those not in the know, the new drill is grinding heroic dungeons in order to get a full epic set and weapons THEN grind them all again to get a PVP set unless you are cheat... oops I mean Leet and can actually get a rating on the arena. If you cant get a rating on arena then why not roll a new class which is imba only to find out it's nerfed in a future patch and then perhaps roll another one... repeat untill frustrated.

Alternatively, cancel your subs untill they actually release new content and not do some stupid and painfull grind in a dungeon that looked just like the last one.

Oh and fishing is the new earner which is good because I like it far more than running round a dungeon with some fucked up twats from bosnia on speed.


----------



## pboi (Jan 14, 2010)

cry more


----------



## strung out (Jan 14, 2010)

less qq, more pew pew


----------



## pboi (Jan 14, 2010)

love it


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 15, 2010)

I like doing dungeon runs with randoms - makes for some interesting new people to talk to, and I've learned a lot. Almost got all my T9 gear now.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 15, 2010)

*perhaps the funniest joke I have ever made*

Sunken Temple with a pick-up-group. About half-way down, in one of those corridors with the slimy stuff.

"hold on, phone" says our paladin.

"I'm amazed you can get reception down here!" I said.

cue LOLS


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jan 15, 2010)

It's been ages since I played wow, how long has wotlk been out now? I quit half way through the Sunwell patch and have not looked back.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2010)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I like doing dungeon runs with randoms - makes for some interesting new people to talk to, and I've learned a lot. Almost got all my T9 gear now.



What exactly have you learned?

I have full T9 and now I'm skilled again...

It's like buying call of duty 2 but with a subscription and starting off with only a knife. After a year of playing the same maps you gets a MP5.

I still play because fishing helps on those nights when I can't sleep. If i get pissed off then joining dungeon finder and wiping the party while blaming somebody else is extremely humerous.


----------



## pboi (Jan 16, 2010)

nice life


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2010)

pboi said:


> nice life



What are you talking about?

I probably play wow less than you spend masturbating.

I can have a rant now and again, whats your problem?


----------



## pboi (Jan 16, 2010)

so predictable


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2010)

pboi said:


> so predictable



Oh dear have I upset a fanboi?


----------



## pboi (Jan 16, 2010)

havent played in years. makes me laugh to see sad fucks like you tho. logging in to wipe groups? nice life


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2010)

pboi said:


> havent played in years. makes me laugh to see sad fucks like you tho. logging in to wipe groups? nice life



It doesn't make you laugh at all really does it  lol


----------



## Cloud (Jan 31, 2010)

UPDATE:

I have now earned the title of "Ninja Puller" on my realm

£8.99 later, I've changed names and ready to go!

Now this is fun!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 15, 2010)

*bump*

I guess someone has downed the Lich King on our realm because Dalaran has got a new statue and a plaque, but that cinematic is absolutely awful. Why have they all got ENORMOUS HANDS?! 

It's not really clear what's going to happen to Northrend when Cataclysm launches either. Is it just going to end up like Outland - somewhere you have to go but zip through as fast as you can to get to the good stuff?


----------



## Cloud (May 12, 2010)

I wish they would give us a nice city like Stormwind rather than these horrible dual faction places like Dalaran. I dont know what is planned for cataclysm, I hope they dont blitz the old places.

I really dont like the design of any of the expansions, too far away from a Tolkein type world. Warhammer has a much better oldy worldy feeling but less freedom to just roam around.

I think after Warhammer, developers must have given up on challenging the mighty WoW. It's a pity after playing for 4 years there's still no other options in the genre.

What I find amazing is the extremes that players are going to these days, I thought I was bad but it's not unusual to see just about everyone with 8000 acheivement points. How do you get that addicted?

Not looking forward to the expansion really, I'd like a completely new game but as I said it's not likely anything will touch WoW.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 26, 2010)

im feeling a wow itch.. must resist!!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 26, 2010)

Buddy Bradley said:


> *bump*
> 
> I guess someone has downed the Lich King on our realm because Dalaran has got a new statue and a plaque, but that cinematic is absolutely awful. Why have they all got ENORMOUS HANDS?!
> 
> It's not really clear what's going to happen to Northrend when Cataclysm launches either. Is it just going to end up like Outland - somewhere you have to go but zip through as fast as you can to get to the good stuff?



Most likley.. it would be wierdly out of sync though


----------



## debaser (Jun 25, 2010)

I think I've had all my wow relapses now, I won't be back and this new social network feature they've added thankfully confirms that..



> There are no opt-outs in this system. There is no privacy protection within this system. There is no option for me to turn off the ability of my friends to browse my friends list. This system, in other words, is even more draconian about its enforced disdain for privacy issues than Facebook’s.



This is nuts! Its going to be incredibly popular as well. I mean whats next lol! MMOs being constantly linked to your facebo...        uhoh.

Edit: Oop forgot the link


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2010)

Am I wrong that I really want one of these? 

http://www.jinx.com/world_of_warcraft/men/green_linen.html?catid=40&cs=2&csd=40


----------



## debaser (Jul 7, 2010)

Acti-Blizz have lost it. 

All Blizzard forums  users required to use their real names

this and the social network thing in wow.. what could they be up to 

Acctaully battle.net is starting to scare me. I can see it morphing into a fully fledged steam alike forcing users in with this crazy social network at first and then forcing people to open all their games through battle net. Diablo 3 coming out as a "battle-net" exclusive... the only other company with the games coming out soon popular enougth to acctaully siphon off a good chunk of steam users, what self respecting pc gamer isn't going to be all over D3. Also, this is how the consoles die


----------



## agricola (Jul 8, 2010)

debaser said:


> Acti-Blizz have lost it.
> 
> All Blizzard forums  users required to use their real names
> 
> ...



This is outrageous, and the people it affects the most are those children of hippies with names like Moonflower and Walkingbear who made the mistake of rolling NE.


----------



## debaser (Jul 8, 2010)

agricola said:


> This is outrageous, and the people it affects the most are those children of hippies with names like Moonflower and Walkingbear who made the mistake of rolling NE.



Luckily I changed my name to n0obStabberUK420 only last week so I should be ok.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## miss minnie (Jul 9, 2010)

debaser said:


> Acti-Blizz have lost it.
> 
> All Blizzard forums  users required to use their real names


Blizzard hastily retracts the stupid idea


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 9, 2010)

Haha the fuckers! It was a shit policy and I'm glad the community was outraged enough to get them to reverse it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 10, 2010)

Im gonna get cataclysm.. I can't be bothered until then


----------



## debaser (Jul 10, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Blizzard hastily retracts the stupid idea



I loled irl.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 11, 2010)

A Blizzard employee posted his real name on the forum and had a plethora of personal information uncovered apparently including his fiancée's Facebook page with details of their upcoming wedding including a map.  This may or may not have had something to do with the dumping of the Real ID thing.  Even without real names its not impossible to track a player down


Despite the retraction, there are a significant number of tales of cancelled wow accounts and new toons rolled in other mmorpgs according to the various game forums.  Not that its going to really dent the massive WoW player base I guess.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 24, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> A Blizzard employee posted his real name on the forum and had a plethora of personal information uncovered apparently including his fiancée's Facebook page with details of their upcoming wedding including a map.  This may or may not have had something to do with the dumping of the Real ID thing.  Even without real names its not impossible to track a player down
> 
> 
> Despite the retraction, there are a significant number of tales of cancelled wow accounts and new toons rolled in other mmorpgs according to the various game forums.  Not that its going to really dent the massive WoW player base I guess.



Well now they have the RL player ID system which has really fucked me off because the whole idea was to play a role playing game as a character. It's also made it not safe for children. More spy on you crap but most likely a way to earn some dosh with your marketing info. I hate it, people behave differently. It's ok to take a friendship to MSN fine but I dont think they should incorporate it into the game because kids now are conditioned into thinking that it's a good idea to post everything about yourself on the internet ala Fuckbook.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 24, 2010)

Buddy Bradley said:


>




I think that bloke's downstairs, in Privilege, in Ibiza. fwiw.


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 28, 2010)

i stopped playing wow when WOTLK came out. judging from the post i'm reading on the main wow forum, WOLTK has been nerfed out of existence.
the main gripe is dungeons are too easy with an average dungeon takes 15-30 minutes to complete. facerolling AOE is all you need to clear a dungeon.
the other problem is t10 epics are far too easy to get. clear a dungeon and you're kitted out.
supposedly the cataclysm beta is a throw back to TBC, though some suggest as soon as facerollers start whining, blizz will release a patch and it'll be 
nerfed again.

i sympathise with both parties to some extent. the osg's believe the game should be suitably difficult enough to gain a sense of achievement.
but less than 5% of all wow players ever saw illidan and usually only on private servers. the rest of us were left in unambitious guilds who were content to raid
once in a while for epics.
i hope blizzard addresses this issue by unlocking the raids. they use to have it on wednesday and saturday only.
another problem was groups waiting around for a tank to become available. this use to tick me off no end. there should be an addon for notifying players
of what classes\disciplining are active on the server. this way you can roll an alt on a different server or create the required alt on the server you're on.
pvp team battles (forget the exact name for it) was a joke. horde\undead etc won 95% of these. getting honor points was nigh impossible if you were alliance.

i hope cataclysm is more TBC than WOLTK (as it's been discribed), but even that won't satisfy the purist.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 17, 2010)

I think they adressed a lot of your gripes. Honour points are long gone. You don't get top tear epics running dungeons. Stuff like that...

I think cataclsym will be a good refresh. I signed up again to run badges so I could get heirlooms for a a worgan alt... but haven't had time to play..


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh I remember the good old days, first guild on realm to get curator down fuck yeah, tbc was the best


----------



## hegley (Oct 5, 2010)

Cataclysm official release date - 7th December. Woot!


----------



## Cloud (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm only 18k Hk's from the "Of The Alliance" title. Had I worked on it this last month then I could have possibly done it but I haven't had enough drugs to enable me to do 20 hour stints in AV plus the random Bg system means that getting into AV is difficult.

I think I could still do it but some people on my realm are already working on the next cat acheivement which I think is 250 thousand honour kills.

It's taken me 5 years to get 81 thousand kills, I feel kind of sad that I have given up on it.

Apart from that I think the whole game has gone wack. I've done several heroics lately in which nobody even said "hi" or "cya".

I really hope Cat doesn't pander to the elite types, fucking gearscore and all that rubbish. You kind of feel like an idiot just subscribing to such obvious bollocks. It's not even a game anymore, it's just a painfull illusion of success.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've only just read the first page of this thread and bought the very first edition of this game today and I'm expecting to fully hate it but it might keep me out of the pub, eh?


----------



## strung out (Oct 12, 2010)

don't do it!


----------



## strung out (Oct 12, 2010)

3 years of my life. 3 years!


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tell me some good stuff fella!

I'm considering being a dwarf/gnome/troll Hunter. I like the idea of being a sniper whilst my underworld pet snaps at the bottom of my enemy's trousers.

Have I picked well or should I be a magical spell caster with acne?


----------



## strung out (Oct 12, 2010)

depends. hunter's are allegedly great fun to play, though it's slightly more complicated because you have to control your pet too. i've never played as one though. my main was a rogue, which is great because you get to sneak around everywhere and be a bit of a ninja. warriors are decent for hack and slash hand to hand play. paladins are great for all round healing/tanking/dps capability, though i found it a bit boring to play. druids are ace because you have the option of tanking, healing or caster/melee dps. if i could start again, i'd roll a druid because you can fulfill any role you want. the other classes are generally shit imo, though i've never played them extensively.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 12, 2010)

The thing is, I love these kinds of games but never done a big pay-per-month one. I generally go for a magic type as swords and axes are limited in options. But the idea of a pet gave a bit of a sim-pet element to the game which might guilt-trip me into continue playing it and justify the 60 days that I'm obliged to loyally play for. 

I'll get bored waaay before that point as I inevitably do with all games. But I can get swallowed into some too. I'm a late comer so I'd love to know the reasons why you left and why some people stuck with it.


----------



## strung out (Oct 12, 2010)

will get back to you when i'm not so pissed, but mainly lack of funds, lack of social life and (though i might get a hard time from some people) pissed off with the gaming becoming too casual for my liking. i was a bit of an elitist, though by no means hardcore, and found that as the greed for profits grew and grew, blizzard started forgetting about the core gamers who helped make the game so successful.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 12, 2010)

Fair dos. And that wouldn't surprise me (about the developer's greed although you'd think the more money they had the more they would invest - meh).

It's taken about 90 mins installing time thus far though. I guess that's because they keep releasing new quests to justify the monthly payment and I'm still downloading ones from before the internet etc..


----------



## strung out (Oct 12, 2010)

you don't need to download all the patches btw, just download patch 4.0 and that's enough. everything from 1.0 to 3.12 (or whatever release it is) is superceded by the 4.0 patch. (or at least, that was the case when i last played which was a bit over a year ago, apologies if not!)


----------



## hegley (Oct 13, 2010)

strung out said:


> found that as the greed for profits grew and grew, blizzard started forgetting about the core gamers who helped make the game so successful.



Yup, forgot about the 0.5% of the player base, that don't actually make a huge financial difference to the coffers (and therefore the money for the development of the game) unlike the other 99.5% of the gamers.  Just playing devil's advocate (because you knew someone would, and I'm pretty sure you know all the arguments elitist vs casual - though they're even arguing about the definition of casual over on MMO Champion these last few weeks!!  )

But in all seriousness, it's the most popular MMO by (literally) millions of players because, whether you like the cartoony feel of it/playstyle etc, or not, it IS the most polished MMO out there. And that's the reason I stuck (stick) with it. 

I'm not sure how addictive it would be coming into the game at this stage though - I was lucky (unlucky?) and started playing 5 years ago when it was relatively new to the UK, and started on a brand new server, so some of the people I still play with are the people I levelled with back in 2005.


----------



## strung out (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah, i'm not really criticising blizzard for the way they've gone, they're just doing what they can to make the game even more successful. it just doesn't really do it for me anymore, and other things in my life take precedence anyway.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jesus wept. Got home from work ready to give it a whirl. Launched the game, sat through an intro movie, got a bit excited and then.... sitting here waiting for _another_ patch to download.


----------



## strung out (Oct 13, 2010)

yep, there's 6 years of patches you know. like i said though, if you just download 4.0, you should be good to go without having to worry about all the ones before that. what patch is downloading at the moment?


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 13, 2010)

"WoW-3.3.x-to-4.0.0-patch-EU"

Whatever the suffering fuck that all means.

E2A I didn't really have a choice of patches. The 'downloader' is deciding these things on my behalf.


----------



## strung out (Oct 13, 2010)

oh right. you still have patch 4.0 to go then as well


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 13, 2010)

No way!


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 13, 2010)

So after about three hours of downloading it's looking like another hour of installing...


----------



## Radar (Oct 13, 2010)

A suitable time to pearoast this bad boy


----------



## hegley (Oct 13, 2010)

Patch 4.01 came out this morning too so you've probably got to d/l that also.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Finally got to play it - up to level 4. Does it get more exciting or is that basically it?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 14, 2010)

You will be having one last look at the old world citizen66. When cataclysm comes out in December all the places you are levelling up in will be completely re-designed and re worked!

4.1 is great, so great I have decided to take my level 69 warlock up to 80 just becuase the UI is nice, and the changes have fixed them. Although they should have green fire.

Only problem is the awful lag on Mac - a hotfix better come soon. 

A 5gb patch is pretty hefty..


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 14, 2010)

But won't I need to pay for cataclysm? Or does it just come with the subscription fee?


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2010)

if you want to play cataclysm you'll need to buy the burning crusade and wrath of the lich king expansion packs too. if you don't buy any of them, you still get the cataclysm content patch with the new world and content etc, you just won't be able to level any higher than 60.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh i'll get them eventually depending on how addicted I get. It seems a bit lame at the moment but I assume that's just because I'm jumping through all the noob hoops.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2010)

you'll probably just be doing a load of 'kill 10 boars and bring me their snouts' quests at the moment. as you level higher and higher, you'll start getting better storyline quests, particularly the ones that take you into instances. it can be great fun at the lower levels, still discovering the game. it's just at end game that i found it a bit soul destroying.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 16, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Only problem is the awful lag on Mac - a hotfix better come soon.


Fucking horrible, isn't it? The last time a large(ish) patch came out, I pretty much had a month off because the latency was so bad. And now this morning, it's spiking at 1-2 seconds, plus the framerate is dipping into single figures every now and then.

I did manage to run a couple of heroics on my DK before it all went to shit, tough - going to take a while to get used to the new talent trees.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 16, 2010)

The talent trees are well fucked up now for a lvl 80!

My combat pvp spec just wont add up right, I'm always one point short now!

I'm hating all the changes already, even if they did give me a full set of 264 raiding gear.

What are the new honor points about? I can't buy anything because I've got it all.

If the new BG system means I can't grind a pvp set then I can't see the point in getting the expansion, I've not read the forums but "rated battlegrounds" just spells the end for aquiring at least a half decent set of kit without dedicating my entire spare time to a guild.

Dunno I just like to play when I feel like it but that's not the way WoW is. Don't really like having to be uber active and talking to people on vent these days. I want to just login and go. Is it going to be a case of sucking up to the hardcore peeps who are still addicted or are the casuals going to be able to get some kit as well? Never could see the point in rewarding the best players with the best kit, it hardly makes for an even playing field but then again it's not about that, it's about pandering to obsessive players and keeping subs up. I kind of miss being addicted because I don't really see the point in playing as much. Surely if they do make it more elitest then it's going to make it very hard for new players to approach but then again they will be all dandy and addicted. I'd just like to see some actual game beyond the donkey and carrot situation.

[/rantover]


----------



## Cloud (Oct 17, 2010)

Fuck me forget everything I said, you can now buy the Wrathfull weapons with honor which I have shitloads of so now I'm swanning round in uber gear laughing at the guild who are mainly raiders literally crying about us nubs (meaning anyone who doesn't like playing 5 hours learning a fucking boring boss) having better gear than them. LoL some guy is on at the minute swearing about cancelling his subs and how he worked 3 years to get what he had while blizzard hand out benefit epics. Thing is, I've been playing 5 years and seen it all before. Blizzard always give away the top tackle before an expansion so we all get to see how fucking easy it is to be "skilled" once one has the same equipment.

Sorry for the double post, I like talking to myself.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 18, 2010)

I think the Wrathful thing is a bug though, isn't it? Letting you buy gear that requires arena ratings if you have no rating seems like a weird thing to put out as a patch...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah well they will be QQ'ing even more when a level 81 green drop replaces their Epix after cat comes out.

Personally I like the new simple WoW.

The only thing I am sa about is the fact its now too easy - just a grind (a pleasant grind though). 

It took me six months of slogging to get to level 40 back in Vanilla WoW. 

Mac FPS better but jerky..


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 19, 2010)

Mine is still shit. Reasonable in Org this morning when nobody else is online - completely unusable in Dala in the evenings. 

If it screws up me getting the Hallowed event achievement I will be mightily pissed off.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm getting into it. What are the best crafts? I'm currently mining and smithing but not sure if engineering would be better as my dwarf has a 15 point bonus at it. Also when will I stumble upon an auction house? I'm desperate for materials to smith better stuff that I can't seem to get my hands on anywhere such as leather...


----------



## debaser (Oct 19, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm getting into it. What are the best crafts? I'm currently mining and smithing but not sure if engineering would be better as my dwarf has a 15 point bonus at it. Also when will I stumble upon an auction house? I'm desperate for materials to smith better stuff that I can't seem to get my hands on anywhere such as leather...



Engineering's a fun one with a few uses, not the best of money makers though,

Probably best to go with something useful to your class for your first time..

what you playing?


----------



## strung out (Oct 19, 2010)

auction houses are in all the big cities. just ask a guard for directions once you get to ironforge.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, there'll be an AH in Ironforge? Didn't think of that doh.

Debaser, I'm playing as a dwarf warlock.


----------



## strung out (Oct 19, 2010)

as a warlock, there's not a whole lot of use for smithing, as it's generally used for making weapons or plate armour. two choices you have are either using your professions for gold, in which case take mining/skinning as you can sell both of those on the auction house. if you want a 'useful' profession, i'd go for something like tailoring and enchanting, because you can use the cloth you pick up from mobs to make items, then if you don't need the item, disenchant it for materials to enchant your armour.

some of the professions are much of a muchness though. i think most have decent uses when you get them levelled up high enough.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 19, 2010)

I realise that smithing isn't much use to my character, but surely I'll get more money from an item smithed from four copper bars than I will from just selling the four copper bars? I was smithing for the money and experience points. Not sure if you get xp from smithing but you do from mining nowadays with the latest patch.


----------



## strung out (Oct 19, 2010)

i haven't played in 18 months or so, so things could have changed! the way it always used to be though, was that you'd get more money selling the copper bars than you would from making something from the copper. basically, low level weapons don't get bought from the auction house because they're generally not that good and have a short lifespan before you outlevel them. if you sell the raw materials though, people will buy them so they can skill up all their professions without having to do the mining themselves. that's why you have the classic combo of gathering professions to make money, while crafting professions are expensive to level up but are generally a bit more useful.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll have to check the prices they go for in the auction houses. I hadn't found one though so I was meaning that I made more money smithing the copper and selling the items to a NPC trader than I would selling the copper bars to him.


----------



## newme (Oct 19, 2010)

Ah while the weapons you make with copper will sell for more to an NPC than the copper bars would.
If you sell the copper bars on the AH, they will go for more than selling the weapons to the NPC.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 19, 2010)

Fishing is a suprising earner, from 35-50g per stack on Glacial Salmon. I bought the chopper doing this.

Ofc Blizz should reward the eccentrics like me a bit more... some epics out of the water would be nice apart from the sea turtle but then again they would all be doing it then. The fish prices are good cos apparently people don't like doing it. It chills me out and on a pvp server you have to keep watching, adds to the suspense...


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 19, 2010)

I've put some copper bars and light leather on the market cheaper than other people have. Nobody seems in a rush to buy it.  I'm assuming they might get snapped up when the Americans get online? Otherwise I'll be fishing instead.


----------



## hegley (Oct 19, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I've put some copper bars and light leather on the market cheaper than other people have. Nobody seems in a rush to buy it.  I'm assuming they might get snapped up when the Americans get online? Otherwise I'll be fishing instead.



Not many people doing much of anything at the moment as we're at the end of a content patch so AHs are pretty quiet - once Cata hits and people start levelling professions on their new worgens/goblins, the market will pick up again for low level stuff.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess if all the stuff just comes back through the mail to me I'll just bank it ready for that then.


----------



## strung out (Oct 19, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I've put some copper bars and light leather on the market cheaper than other people have. Nobody seems in a rush to buy it.  I'm assuming they might get snapped up when the Americans get online? Otherwise I'll be fishing instead.


 
you don't get americans on the eu realms (assuming you're on an eu realm of course). you get players from as far west as portugal and as far east as finland, with the occasional south african thrown in too!


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, sorry, forgot EU has diff server. I'm on the EU one. Don't think I had a choice.


----------



## strung out (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah, you don't get a choice without some clever workarounds which aren't really worth it unless you work very odd hours which makes it better for you to play at peak US times


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 20, 2010)

Tailoring and Enchanting is the classic combo for cheap levelling. As a cloth wearer, you can make your own clothes, and disenchant any you don't want. They're also pretty self-sufficient; you collect cloth from mobs you would have killed anyway, so you don't have to keep stopping to mine or pick herbs or whatever.


----------



## Radar (Oct 21, 2010)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I think the Wrathful thing is a bug though, isn't it? Letting you buy gear that requires arena ratings if you have no rating seems like a weird thing to put out as a patch...


I assume that the weapons will be useless unless you have a rating, once they fix it


----------



## Degausser (Oct 27, 2010)

Never knew there was a WoW thread here! 

What levels are everyone?


----------



## strung out (Oct 27, 2010)

i used to have an 80 rogue and an 80 paladin, mostly levelled through vanilla and all the subsequent expansions. was toying with the idea of going back for cataclysm after having quit for 18 months, but my old guild's transferred and i'm kind of busy now anyway, so probably not.


----------



## hegley (Oct 27, 2010)

Degausser said:


> Never knew there was a WoW thread here!
> 
> What levels are everyone?



80 shaman, warrior, mage and druid.

For the first time in 5 years I don't have an active subscription and not sure whether to get Cataclysm or not - quite enjoying the break tbh.


----------



## agricola (Oct 27, 2010)

hegley said:


> For the first time in 5 years I don't have an active subscription and not sure whether to get Cataclysm or not - quite enjoying the break tbh.


 
Thats what I did after WOTLK came out and havent - aside from one drunken reminisce - been back, though I have been EVEing instead with all that that entails.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm level 15. A newbie.


----------



## spirals (Oct 29, 2010)

lvl 67 hunter, I'm a newbie too.


----------



## Degausser (Oct 30, 2010)

I got hacked last night by a gold farmer. /facepalm


----------



## Radar (Oct 31, 2010)

Degausser said:


> I got hacked last night by a gold farmer. /facepalm


How, phished ??


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 4, 2010)

Is there a bug with the auction house?

I sit there putting auctions on for say starting price 1.5g buyout 2.5g on numerous stacks but when I check back to the auction to see how they're doing it's changed to 20g starting price and 30g buyout which nobody in their sane mind will spend on what I'm selling. 

Which means a) the auction house is charging me for void auctions that it then tampers with making the items un-sellable and b) I lose the fee and obviously don't make a sale.

Is it a bug or am I missing something here? It usually happens when I've got a shit load of stuff selling. Proper annoying having to cancel the auctions, run to the mailbox, empty the mail, run back to the auction house and put them back on again only for the same bollocks to happen.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh, I see you have to check *price for stack* rather than *price per item* even though I hadn't changed it myself.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12947099796&sid=1


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 16, 2010)

The pre-Cataclysm stuff has really kicked off today - Elite 80 elementals in cities every hour or so. Makes it a pain for your banker alt, as all the mailboxes and auctioneers disappear...


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, that was happening last night too. Pretty impressive to see a city full of players all attacking them though which was happening at stormwind but not ironforge.

I'm level 37 now having deduced that you get loads of xp from group quests. Went up about 6 levels in the last couple of days. Oh, and I'm a gnome not a dwarf.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 16, 2010)

Running instances is absolutely the fastest way to level quickly. Just queue for a group constantly (assuming you're DPS) and you'll probably make half a level every run, plus be able to complete all the quests that you'll be picking up that need you to go into instances. I went from 37 to 51 in about 4 days.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm also either expert or atisan in cooking, first aid, mining, skinning and fishing. 

Needed cash to buy 20-slot bags and glyphs (which are difficult to tell if they work or not, the fear one doesn't appear to).


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 21, 2010)

Buddy Bradley said:


> The pre-Cataclysm stuff has really kicked off today - Elite 80 elementals in cities every hour or so. Makes it a pain for your banker alt, as all the mailboxes and auctioneers disappear...


 
This is really starting to get on my tits now for the reasons you stated. I have to trek for miles to find a working hippogryph to be able to do something else while it's happening only to return later and it's happening again. 

Seriously, it's a shit idea to enforce gameplay in zones designed for other game functions.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, it really only affects 2 of each faction's capital cities (Org and TB, and SW and IF), so for mail, banking, AH, etc. you just have to go to UC or, erm, Darnassus. 

Won't be long now until the proper Cata patch.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 24, 2010)

I only just realised recently that they've redesigned the game graphics. I hope my pc can handle the system requirements.  

I downloaded a mod multipack the other day. Being able to display more action bars was a god send.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well something has changed today. The maps look different and I've lost all my quests and am 'discovering' already discovered places.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2010)

4.0.3 patch, innit. The Cataclysm has happened. Need to spend some time exploring all the new areas - I went for a run around Thousand Needles last night (Path of Frost ftw), but apparently missed the opportunity to BUY A BOAT!!!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 1, 2010)

So has anyone been breathed on by Deathwing yet?


----------



## mancboy (Dec 1, 2010)

I just want to say this thread is totally fascinating even though I don't have a fucking clue what anyone's on about. It actually makes me want to play but I know that if I understood half of what's going on I'd never get out again.

I know the above sounds like I'm taking the piss but honestly I'm not!


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 1, 2010)

Buddy Bradley said:


> 4.0.3 patch, innit. The Cataclysm has happened. Need to spend some time exploring all the new areas - I went for a run around Thousand Needles last night (Path of Frost ftw), but apparently missed the opportunity to BUY A BOAT!!!


 
A boat? I'm level 63 now and just bought a Gryphon. Looking forward to the release of Cataclysm so I can get the license to go and stalk the lower level players.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 2, 2010)

Generally looking at WoW at the moment it seems to be better than it has been in ages.

People are back in the old world, the revamp is quite amazing. I can't wait to level a Goblin in due course. I was gobsmacked when I landed in the Eastern Plaguelands and Lights Hope Chapel has walls being built and grass.. and the Earthen Ring Tauren quest giver says 'Ah I've been expecting you... oh sorry, old habit' Plus you can still buy Argent Crusade Level 60 Rep Rewards from Naxx the first time round.. ah the nostalgia.

I am currently going for Outland Dungeon Master on my DK by soloing all the instances (II never bothered with the DK). Flipping from Unholy DPS gear to Blood Tank Spec in DPS gear is great for soloing and looks like it will boost my survivability in the new content.

People are doing random stuff like grinding Netherwing rep, I am sure I saw someone going for Shattered Sun Offensive rep whilst I was solo-ing magisters terrace.

The real question I have is: Where is Deathwing? I thought he was flying around the place randomly incinerating players in the old world. I haven't seen him yet..


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well it isn't 7th December yet...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 6, 2010)

...it nearly is now.

Cataclysm live from 11pm UK time..


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm looking forward to getting my flying license for the original part of aezeroth and for level 80 characters to have something to do other than hanging around killing players from much lower levels.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 6, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> The real question I have is: Where is Deathwing? I thought he was flying around the place randomly incinerating players in the old world. I haven't seen him yet..


It's a VERY random thing, as far as I can tell. To get the Feat of Strength achievement is just down to blind luck.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 6, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Cataclysm live from 11pm UK time..


Well, that's when you can buy it anyway. Nobody will be playing it until tomorrow after the shops have opened and/or Amazon have delivered, unless they're sad enough to queue up in the freezing cold at one of the places doing late-night opening.

Unfortunately I'll be flying out to Amsterdam tomorrow morning - don't suppose anyone knows where the computer game shops are there?


----------



## strung out (Dec 6, 2010)

i went to asda at midnight when wrath of the lich king was released 

i almost wish i was still playing, but i know it wasn't any good for me. hope you guys have fun with the expansion


----------



## spirals (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like the log in servers have crashed :/


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha.

I was hanging around the Gryphon compound in Stormwind along with quite a few others. It was like queueing for the latest Britney album. There was tension music and then, at last, the clock started to chime.

And then... nothing!  So I though well maybe I need to log out for information to load and I presume others thought that as the crowd had rapidly disintegrated. And now I can't get back in again.


----------



## spirals (Dec 6, 2010)

The other half is trying very hard to maintain his cool as he was/is going for realm first. I was orgrimmar and some pillock had parked his mammoth on the flight trainer and gone afk, there was some very ripe language


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't get back in!


----------



## spirals (Dec 6, 2010)

Tell me about it!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 6, 2010)

spirals said:


> Looks like the log in servers have crashed :/


 
No surprise there.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I'm gonna fuck off to bed. It's just I can't really play for the next couple of days so I was eager for a taste.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 7, 2010)

I was able to login fine this morning, so seems that the initial excitement crash has been fixed. Unfortunately I don't have Cata yet so nothing much has changed, except from the occasional person taking off in Org. 

No goblins in evidence either, but from what I've read their starting zone is quite a long story.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 8, 2010)

Well I had a 1200 people queue that took 1hr to get through last night...


----------



## agricola (Dec 10, 2010)

Lasted a day and a half before getting it, loved it until the "decoy bot" quest in Darkshore.  Then I really loved it.


----------



## robbo180265 (Dec 12, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> So has anyone been breathed on by Deathwing yet?



Believe it or not - I've been incinerated twice now , both times in The Southern Barrens 

I have to say I love the X pac, it's really breathed new life into the game. I got so bored with the faceroll aspect of WoTLK, we did a Cata instance yesterday - it took ages and we had to think through each attack, rather than the old days of just nuking everything.

Can't wait to try heroics!


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've started to get a bit bored with it all. 

I've embarked on PVP arenas in an attempt to quell this. I don't really understand the whole honour points thing and that they can be spent (where?)

And a warlock has to be possibly the worst class to pick for PVP stuff. It's great for game mobs as they're a bit thick. But real players just bypass the demons and rip the warlock's cloth armour to shreds in, well, basically seconds.


----------



## robbo180265 (Dec 12, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I've started to get a bit bored with it all.
> 
> I've embarked on PVP arenas in an attempt to quell this. I don't really understand the whole honour points thing and that they can be spent (where?)
> 
> And a warlock has to be possibly the worst class to pick for PVP stuff. It's great for game mobs as they're a bit thick. But real players just bypass the demons and rip the warlock's cloth armour to shreds in, well, basically seconds.



Honor points will buy you pvp Armour and weapons normally in your major city. Locks aren't great for pvp but they do have their uses. I recommend staying with the pack and not trying to go it alone. It's also worth remembering that when you start pvp (much the same as pve instances) your gear will be crap and you will die lots. As your gear gets better you will find that you can hold your own in a fight.

I have a rogue that I use for pvp, levelling her now to 85. It really is the best toon to play in pvp, come out of stealth, stunlock, hurt,stunlock repeat and rinse lol.

When Cataclysm arrived the days of easy Wow went. It's a case of learning your class well or giving up I'm afraid. Personally I love the change, but I can understand that some may not.

Edit to add: Find yourself a good guild - they will give you the advice you need and possibly start you down the raiding road (which in my opinion is where the fun is at) that said I'm biased as I run a casual raiding guild !


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd agree with a lot of that. In the PVP arenas (I'm on a PVP server too) I've suddenly started taking notice of my crowd control spells. And yeah, rogues are fuckers. I get stunned and by the time I've clicked on my 'charm' to negate it I'm fucking dead. Without seeing a thing. And without my demon/s seeing a thing either.

But warlocks are fantastic for damage support. I picked it because I imagined myself as a solo player (in need of a controllable tank) but it hasn't really panned out that way. You get dragged into the group stuff eventually.


----------



## robbo180265 (Dec 12, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I'd agree with a lot of that. In the PVP arenas (I'm on a PVP server too) I've suddenly started taking notice of my crowd control spells. And yeah, rogues are fuckers. I get stunned and by the time I've clicked on my 'charm' to negate it I'm fucking dead. Without seeing a thing. And without my demon/s seeing a thing either.
> 
> But warlocks are fantastic for damage support. I picked it because I imagined myself as a solo player (in need of a controllable tank) but it hasn't really panned out that way. You get dragged into the group stuff eventually.


 
Sounds like you're already getting there. you've worked out the basics, here's a few links that might help you

http://wowmb.net/forums/     (warlocks den)

http://elitistjerks.com/f80/  Warlocks on Elitist jerks. (they go into the maths of wow but there is still a load of stuff to be learned from them, even for the casual player)


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey, cheers.


----------



## robbo180265 (Dec 12, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Hey, cheers.



Nps matey happy to help where I can


----------



## Cid (Dec 17, 2010)

strung out said:


> i went to asda at midnight when wrath of the lich king was released
> 
> i almost wish i was still playing, but i know it wasn't any good for me. hope you guys have fun with the expansion


 
Same (not the lich king thing though), whenever I read this thread I miss my old character (back in the level 60 days), but then I think about the number of days I clocked up and am fucking glad I deleted him.


----------



## strung out (Dec 17, 2010)

i think i had about 250 days played times across all my characters


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm level 67 and thoroughly bored of it. Had a break for the last two weeks. I do want the ability to turn into a demon though but the novelty may rapidly run out after that.


----------



## Cid (Dec 17, 2010)

strung out said:


> i think i had about 250 days played times across all my characters


 
Dear lord, that puts my total to shame. Not that I can remember what it was (this was in the days when BWL was the top level instance, we got most of the way through, pretty serious raiding guild)... Citizen66, delete it and never turn back. It's so bloody insidious.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well being able to turn into a demon isn't actually as exciting as I imagined. 

Taking longer and longer to level now too. What happens when you hit the level cap? You basically get your life back?

Server keeps going down today which is a bit annoying.


----------



## robbo180265 (Dec 20, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> What happens when you hit the level cap? You basically get your life back?



Either that or you join a raiding guild (I run a casual raiding guild) and the fun really begins. You raid instances going after the high level loot. This is where the MMO part really starts, as you can only beat bosses by teamwork.

Take a look at this - we downed the Lich King 2 weeks before Cata came out.

Here's the tactics for the fight - it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I love raiding


----------



## bhamgeezer (Dec 20, 2010)

I managed to get a played time 250 days in two years, now I can't enjoy any of the new content because my wow interest is just burnt out


----------



## robbo180265 (Dec 20, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> I managed to get a played time 250 days in two years, now I can't enjoy any of the new content because my wow interest is just burnt out



That's a shame , but you have to do whats right for you.

I took a 6 months break because I was burnt out by the game, came back and faction changed all of my toons to the Horde and found a completely new game. 

Obviously I'm not saying this would work for you , but it did work for me.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't think it will work to be honest. All the new content looks beautiful but doesn't do it for me anymore, majorly stressed myself out being officer of a 5 nights per week raiding guild all way the way through burning crusade, until  mid-sunwell when people started guild quitting in an attempt to hedge their chances at seeing sunwell cleared before 3.0 was released and made the boss kills less of an accomplishment. Then i rerolled on a pvp server and tried to break arena but hit a wall of warrior + healer teams whenever the rating started to climb. When wotlk came out and i leveled a shaman to 80 but was disappointed and couldn't be bothered with the game its changed so much. Finding myself getting kicked out of groups by retri paladins with resilience gems for not having high enough gear score to do a new heroic was just the last straw.

I can see why the game had to change, the old end game was a just a nightmare of egomaniac elitists and loot-whoring premadonnas, to run a serious guild you needed a hardcore of unhealthily dedicated players on every day constantly cajoling the less dedicated ones to be better. Every member would have to give up the equivalent of a part time job's worth of time to the game. The mimimum attendence for my guild was 3 nights per week playing 4 hours at a time, most people put more hours in than that play 4 or 5 nights a week, that's just raiding, you'd have to look after your finances and maximise your gear in your own time. Even with this there were still far more hardcore guilds than the one I was in. New wow seems to be a far more healthy game where you can get everything you need with casual play


----------



## Cid (Dec 21, 2010)

Indeed, I reached this point where most of what I did outside work was WoW... You go to a party or something and you can't think of anything to say because your greatest achievement of the last year was was finishing an instance on a computer game. It's fucking laughable when you think about it. Up there with stopping getting stoned every day in 'things that have made me more productive'.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm in a casual guild I used to raid with twice a week back when it was the Wotlk Naxx (thats a big floating multi winged necropolis dungeon in the 2nd expansion). Now I just do the occasional instance with them. New WoW is great, I miss the challenge of Vanilla though.

But the elitists are still there.. if you are in a PUG (pick up group - one with random players) often at a wipe the tank or healer will ragequit shouting 'retards'. But its a new expansion with new dungeons and new gear! Because they can't steamroll the dungeon on easymode with 'I win' button mashing they can't handle it. I just picture 12 year olds having a fit because the game was suddenly challenging..

Back in Vanilla WoW I remember many hours of painstaking progress through Scarlet Monastery - an instance which is now clobbered in about 20.

But it is more accessible to a casual player now, and I usually have 6 month gaps in my subscriptions. And with the achievements there is plenty for the addicts too..

Oh yeah and im levelling my belf ret pally through cataclysm..


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 4, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Taking longer and longer to level now too. What happens when you hit the level cap? You basically get your life back?


Ho no! 

When you ding 80 (or 85 now) you go from being the best geared person in the game to being the worst. End-game is pretty much a completely different game to levelling - you spend all your time running dailies to raise rep to get better gear and enchants, running heroics for gear and enchanting mats, raiding for the best gear, and generally getting killed by opposing faction players who hit the level cap years before you did.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 12, 2011)

Quite getting into Tol Barad now - even bought some PvP gear for the first time ever.


----------



## Radar (Jan 19, 2011)

W00t!, Yahtzee does WoW


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL 

His book was actually quite good.


----------



## Lakina (Feb 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 9, 2011)

Only one quest hand-in away from getting my 310% Violet Proto-Drake for the Long Strange Trip meta-achievement.  That's if they remembered to change the hand-in location over to Baine Bloodhoof in today's patch...


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm so glad I ditched WoW.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 10, 2011)

I haven't played it in a while. Was addicted to begin with but after seventy levels of the same shit but with increasingly better equipment i found it a bit tedious.


----------



## Cid (Feb 10, 2011)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Only one quest hand-in away from getting my 310% Violet Proto-Drake for the Long Strange Trip meta-achievement.  That's if they remembered to change the hand-in location over to Baine Bloodhoof in today's patch...


 
See that just sounds like a piss-take, but it isn't. It isn't...

How many days you clocked up Bradley?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 12, 2011)

Cid said:


> How many days you clocked up Bradley?


Hmm, no idea. Let me go add them all up...

...57 days since I came back to it. 35 of those on my only L85, the rest across a few different alts. If I go back through this thread I can probably figure out when that was.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 12, 2011)

Buddy Bradley said:


> If I go back through this thread I can probably figure out when that was.


Looks like it was around the end of June 2009, so in 595 days I have spent almost 10% of that time playing. Or assuming 8 hours sleep a night, 15% of waking hours playing - Fucking hell!  

Although in that time I have also held down a full-time job including getting promoted, made tens of thousands of pounds freelancing in my spare time, and travelled extensively including several family holidays. So it's not necessarily the life-killer it can be made out to be.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 3, 2011)

http://wow.joystiq.com/2011/08/02/blizzard-registers-mists-of-pandaria-trademark/

The Pandas are coming...


----------



## newme (Aug 29, 2011)

anyone fancy pming me a scroll of resurrection or whatever they are so we can both maybe get some free time


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm playing this again. Had a six month rest when I reached level 70 but determined to reach level 85. Glutton for punishment.


----------



## newme (Sep 5, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm playing this again. Had a six month rest when I reached level 70 but determined to reach level 85. Glutton for punishment.



Found with getting xp for battlegrounds and dungeons being able to find groups almost instantly i fly up a few levels an hour. Actually made levelling a lot less tedious than it was a few years ago when I last played.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2011)

Haven't really bothered with battlegrounds but I dob a fair few instances and yeah, good for speedy leveling.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 9, 2011)

My entire family (part from that alien thing called the wife) still play WoW.

Quite a few old timers, I play with a bunch of 40 somethings, often fighting our kids in the arena for a laugh (we lose)

It's getting a bit old though, the magic has gone, definately feels like a hamster on a wheel type situation and the PVP is so wack imbalanced in order to encourage people to lvl other classes (more time and subs)

They do take the piss sometimes but I kinda play a few hours just for nostalgia and if I can't sleep.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 11, 2011)

I gave up last month - sold all my gear, emptied my bank, gave enormous amounts of money to random lowbies  and deleted all my characters and my account. I'd just lost all interest in progressing - occasionally I would enjoy the odd dungeon run or quest chain, but mostly it was just pointless. And with no end goal in sight (I don't have the spare time to dedicate to end-game raiding) there really was no reason to play apart from generating positive chemical reactions in my brain when I achieved some minor goal - and I can just as easily mimic that effect by writing or coding in my spare time, which at least produces some tangible end product.

Trouble is that in ditching WoW I can now no longer claim to be a "gamer" of any sort... it just might be the very first sign of middle-age.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 12, 2011)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I gave up last month - sold all my gear, emptied my bank, gave enormous amounts of money to random lowbies  and deleted all my characters and my account. I'd just lost all interest in progressing - occasionally I would enjoy the odd dungeon run or quest chain, but mostly it was just pointless. And with no end goal in sight (I don't have the spare time to dedicate to end-game raiding) there really was no reason to play apart from generating positive chemical reactions in my brain when I achieved some minor goal - and I can just as easily mimic that effect by writing or coding in my spare time, which at least produces some tangible end product.
> 
> Trouble is that in ditching WoW I can now no longer claim to be a "gamer" of any sort... it just might be the very first sign of middle-age.



broadly agree.. but im not cancelling yet, I still like the escapism. Maybe you'll be SWOTR'ing ?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 13, 2011)

I doubt it. I use an iMac, so my gaming options are severely limited. Maybe if I get a fat bonus one year, or when the kids are a bit older, I'll splash out on a PS4 or Xbox 720 or something, but for now I'm not playing much beyond Angry Birds.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 11, 2012)

Bumpity-bump. 

Is there a market for selling max-leveled characters? I'm on holiday, and downloaded the WoW trial because the kids like making new toons and running around talking to the animals  but I played it a little too. Now it's so easy and quick to level, I'm wondering whether it's worth indulging my gaming urge every few months to max-level a couple of characters that I can then sell to make back the subscription costs?


----------



## XR75 (Aug 12, 2012)

There probably is and there might not be much blizzard could do about it anymore.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...will-shake-up-the-digital-distribution-market


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 13, 2012)

Why buy something when its so easy to level one yourself?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 13, 2012)

Laziness? 

I think people have sold levelled characters, sometimes for quite a bit of money, but the ones I heard of had acquired unique items. Don't know how much money we're talking. I thing strung out knew about this but he doesn't appear to be posting any more.


----------



## hegley (Aug 13, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I think people have sold levelled characters, sometimes for quite a bit of money, but the ones I heard of had acquired unique items. Don't know how much money we're talking. I thing strung out knew about this but he doesn't appear to be posting any more.


 
This certainly, back in the day. I doubt you could sell one for very much now, unless it was fully kitted out in whatever the highest Tier armour is now, or had legendaries that aren't possible to get anymore. The most anyone I know personally made was c.£800 for a totally kitted shaman but that was a few years ago now. The bottom seems to have fallen out of the real money AH on Diablo III even faster.


----------



## grit (Aug 15, 2012)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> Laziness?
> 
> I think people have sold levelled characters, sometimes for quite a bit of money, but the ones I heard of had acquired unique items. Don't know how much money we're talking. I thing strung out knew about this but he doesn't appear to be posting any more.



I have friends who have sold characters for several hundred pounds.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2012)

grit said:


> I have friends who have sold characters for several hundred pounds.



Find out the precise details then. 

I doubt it would be very profitable, or at least not for me. I played for MONTHS and still didn't get much past lvl 70.


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 15, 2012)

Way back, about 5 years ago i sold my fully pimped arena lock for about 700 quid, however the market isn't there any more and i think even fully maxed epiced toons only go for a just over a hundred quid at most...as it is so easy to lvl and get epics now.

I know i looked into selling my account in december when i quit and that has 5 lvl 85 all geared in dragon soul gear, all raid capable and was only looking at about £170 for the whole lot.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 21, 2017)

Epicly bumping my almost 10-year-old thread. 

I gave up on WoW several years ago, but after following the Nostalrius controversy via Reddit, I wondered what the vanilla experience might be like. Now that the team seems to have rebranded themselves as the Elysium Project, I downloaded the 1.12 version of the game and gave it a go.

It's actually pretty interesting to play the vanilla game - before there were arrows on the minimap, or destinations marked on the map; returning to your class trainer every couple of levels to train up new skills. You have to be careful with your resource management, and really plan how to approach each encounter (rather than just facerolling through the first 80/90 levels like the retail game is currently). It also means that grouping up is far more common, because you often need help with areas.

Throw in the fact that you're not paying to play, and it's quite a fun waste of time.


----------



## hegley (Feb 21, 2017)

Is it genuinely vanilla? No mount till 40, limited flight paths, forced to do all the quests in an area etc.? All just seems a bit "rosy-tinted specs" when I see people on WoW forums and in-game waxing lyrical about vanilla. It was a proper slog/grind back in the day! 

Btw, if you're interested, Legion is a pretty awesome expansion - I've come back after a 2 year break and am really enjoying it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes - it's the 1.12.1 version of the game, exactly as it played at the time (although with all the graphics maxed out it doesn't look much different from the current version). 

I gave Legion a look, but levelling is just so boring nowadays.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 22, 2017)

It's F2P nowadays?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 23, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It's F2P nowadays?


No, not the proper version. These vanilla servers are technically illegal.


----------



## Cid (Feb 24, 2017)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Epicly bumping my almost 10-year-old thread.
> 
> I gave up on WoW several years ago, but after following the Nostalrius controversy via Reddit, I wondered what the vanilla experience might be like. Now that the team seems to have rebranded themselves as the Elysium Project, I downloaded the 1.12 version of the game and gave it a go.
> 
> ...



Reach 60 and it becomes a lot more than a waste of time... To hit instances like MC and BL you needed full-sized raids (i.e 40 person), with decent equipment, plenty of potions, repair funds etc. That means guilds of 60+ lvl 60 players, all regularly grinding cash, potion ingredients, crafting stuff etc. And obviously you fail a lot - which costs money, and means you need lots of practice runs to clear a single boss (or even the mobs). Easy to end up playing for any free time you have.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 15, 2019)

Time for another bump, as WoW Classic now has a release date. The beta gameplay videos look very smooth - will be interesting to see how the population changes after the initial excitement.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 26, 2019)

Launch day for Classic. Blizzard have been opening more and more servers over the last week or so, seems like they massively underestimated how popular a 15-year-old game was going to be.


----------



## strung out (Aug 26, 2019)

I'll be there


----------



## weltweit (Jan 19, 2020)

Is there any escape from wow if you are an addicted 20 year old student who would rather play wow than do his uni coursework ?

There are other issues also but wow is a constant distraction from everything.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 19, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Is there any escape from wow if you are an addicted 20 year old student who would rather play wow than do his uni coursework ?
> 
> There are other issues also but wow is a constant distraction from everything.


The realisation that it is an enormous investment of time and money with absolutely nothing to show for it at the end?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 19, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> The realisation that it is an enormous investment of time and money with absolutely nothing to show for it at the end?


I wish I could get that through to them.


----------

